# Dogs from breeder Vs. Rescue



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

So my question is what breeds/types would you prefer to get from a breeder or a shelter and why? Or do you always get from one or the other and why?

When i get a Rottweiler, i am choosing to go to a breeder, because it gives me a better idea about the puppy i will be getting, i want a Rottweiler for sports, so i want a Rottweiler whose parents have participated in those sports, and who have been health tested so i feel more comfortable involving my dogs in these sports, specifically weight pull and bite work sports.The same reason i am choosing to get a Pit Bull puppy from a breeder, but i also want to Show my Pit Bull.


*if* i ever were to decide to get a GSD, it would most likely be from a rescue/shelter, I do not really have any interest in having a GSD for show or sports, while i am impressed by working GSD's they are very popular, and if i was going to get a Shepherd type dog for sports i'd want a Dutch shepherd (from a breeder). I have also REALLY liked a lot of the "pet quality" or byb GSDs i have met. I HAVE met some nutty ones, but i have also met some real sweet hears.

I know i will continue to rescue terrier looking mutt dogs because of Scruffy,so yeah shelter/rescue for scruffy mutts...


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Any ridiculous designer breeds like a lab/basset hound mix will be got from a rescue...any dog like a great dane or something like that BMD will be got from a breeder to minimize health issues...Bulldogs have a lot of health issues even when bred right so I could take a gamble from a rescue...all my rough collies will be gotten from my breeder because she is amazing and so are her dogs. I will most likely always have a rough collie


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Shelters. I can find what I want there.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I can't see myself ever getting a dog from a breeder. I'm not opposed to responsible breeding, but I don't feel like I need an exact specific type of dog, or a dog for a specialized purpose. I have a mutt now and I love him and can't imagine that I would have done better with a purebred dog.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Breeder, for me, if I ever want another purebred dog. This isn't necessarily because I want the dog to work, but because seeing the difference in my backyard bred dog, and the two who came from a breeder who health tests, one of them being older than the BYB dog....

Night and day in the health department. 

It isn't just a matter of wanting the dog and not wanting the breeder to profit from me having it, it's the dog's quality of life and length of life with me. I like stacking the odds in my favor, and going to a reputable breeder is one way I can do that. That isn't to say I wouldn't take a rescue dog on, of course I would, but I wouldn't go seek out a breed specific rescue to do it. By the time I pay most of those rescue fees, I can get a retired show dog with sound breeding of most of the breeds I'm interested in (or get them much, much cheaper), and while I approve of and appreciate rescues, I get 'better bang for my buck' with the retired breeder or show dog.

And to be honest, I'm happier giving my money to rescues ( When I say I'd get another 'rescue another dog' I really mean another rehomed dog direct from it's former family, or a dog on the street.) than taking on the dogs from them. Not that many aren't absolutely awesome but between the adoption procedures, seeing behind the scenes of the ones in my area - They can have my money, with my blessing, for trying to do a good thing. I'd prefer getting my dogs from other sources.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

I'll probably always go breeder. Mainly because I like specific breeds. If I were to go the shelter route It would probably be breeds/mixes that are known to be friendly easiley, beagles, labs, goldens I guess your typical family dogs. Probably really stupid but I have a child and anything I don't know the background of scares me to death. Before my daughter though, all my dogs were shelter/pound dogs.


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

When I was really young (12 years old) I bought a Springer Spaniel from a breeder-he was excellent at obedience & I love love love that dog-he's an old man now . I rescued an 8 week old pup last year and enrolled him into obedience classes, and I think he does equally as well and I plan on competing in Rally obedience trails with him. He too, has an amazing temperament & I saved quite a bit $ compared to a breeder. I also feel great about rescuing him & he is a sweetie! Go with what you feel is best.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Generally, I end up with dogs randomly. Toby is the only one I got "on purpose" from a shelter, otherwise they just sort of happen. Penny was dumped in the country, Moose's owner moved away, (my mom's dogs) Shug's owner moved into a low-income apartment and Miracle's owner went into Assisted Living. I get offered unwanted dogs on a fairly regular basis so I don't think that when it's time to get another dog there will be a shortage.

I got my first dog from a BYB and she was a mess. Of course she still would have been a mess if I got her from a shelter but I guess I would have felt better about her being a mess if I hadn't given money to the breeder . But back then I had no idea that there were good dogs or puppies in shelters . 

I can't see myself ever buying from a breeder. If the unwanted dog problem suddenly dries up, sure. But otherwise I would feel bad about turning down an unwanted dog in favor of a "special-er" dog from a breeder. I probably won't adopt from a rescue or shelter either, just because there are plenty of unwanted dogs being passed around privately.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Willowy said:


> I would feel bad about turning down an unwanted dog in favor of a "special-er" dog from a breeder.


Well, yeah, I'd imagine most people would feel bad about going to a breeder if they thought of it in those terms, or were going to a breeder for that reason. Except, you know, that's not really at all how it works and the snots who do have that attitude probably wouldn't actually give a dang because they're after a status symbol, not the best dog for their home, family, and desires of a dog. 

Look. I have an unwanted family pet, a couple of breeder dogs, and a couple of dogs I got out of the trash. The dogs from the breeder are not more 'special' to me. They're not better dogs, or better at being dogs. What they are, however, is relatively inexpensive and mentally, physically, and temperamentally sound dogs - yes, even Jack and his softness. Even if I'd paid purebred puppy prices for them both, they would have been a dozen times cheaper than the BYB bred rehome or the puppies I got out of the (literal) trash. 

That does not mean the others aren't good dogs, but I'm not going to feel guilty about wanting my pets to be healthy. I do donate money to rescues, that's my stop-gap, but at the end of the day I don't want to watch an animal I love rack up enormous vet bills and be miserable, when I can go to a good breeder and greatly reduce the odds of such a thing happening. Never mind the things like breeder support, the fact that if something happens to me or my family those dogs ALWAYS have somewhere to go and be loved, and general support with issues that crop up. 

They're not more "Special". They're a more sound financial and personal decision for me.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I s'pose. But if someone comes up to me and says "hey, I'm going to 'get rid of' my dog if nobody else wants him", it's hard enough to turn it down because I CAN'T have another dog, to turn it down because I want to get a different dog someone bred specifically would just be impossible for me.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I suppose it will depend on what activities I am still doing when the time comes to be looking for dogs. I suspect that there will be bred puppies and/or private rehomes in my future if I continue mushing. If I don't and I don't have any specific needs, then who knows.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Willowy said:


> I s'pose. But if someone comes up to me and says "hey, I'm going to 'get rid of' my dog if nobody else wants him", it's hard enough to turn it down because I CAN'T have another dog, to turn it down because I want to get a different dog someone bred specifically would just be impossible for me.


Well yeah. I mean please note that I wanted a springer spaniel from a responsible breeder - then Kylie and Thud happened. 

But that's my EMOTIONAL reaction to the situation, not a logical _or_ moral one. I'm not morally responsible for having dumped those puppies. Them being dumped certainly didn't obligate me to keep them for the next 15 years. I would have been totally within moral, normal, and perhaps more rational behavior to say 'this is not the dog I want/it's a bad fit for my home' and rehomed them myself, or found them a spot in a rescue, and then gone on to get the dog that would fit. I didn't, because I'm a big old sop who attaches hard to furry little things that need me - and because they ended up being a pretty decent fit for my house in most ways, because my house and lifestyle allow me all kinds of flexibility that some people don't have.

And you can bet your behind if either one turned up with major issues making them incompatible with my ability to care for them and be happy with the pets I owned, I still would have (though, again, for me, I have a certain degree of flexibility many do not). It's not doing the dogs any favors to be in homes where they're tolerated and the owners aren't capable of giving them what they need. That just makes everyone miserable.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

always support a dedicated breeder


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

CptJack said:


> Well yeah. I mean please note that I wanted a springer spaniel from a responsible breeder - then Kylie and Thud happened.
> 
> But that's my EMOTIONAL reaction to the situation, not a logical _or_ moral one. I'm not morally responsible for having dumped those puppies. Them being dumped certainly didn't obligate me to keep them for the next 15 years. I would have been totally within moral, normal, and perhaps more rational behavior to say 'this is not the dog I want/it's a bad fit for my home' and rehomed them myself, or found them a spot in a rescue, and then gone on to get the dog that would fit. I didn't, because I'm a big old sop who attaches hard to furry little things that need me - and because they ended up being a pretty decent fit for my house in most ways, because my house and lifestyle allow me all kinds of flexibility that some people don't have.
> 
> And you can bet your behind if either one turned up with major issues making them incompatible with my ability to care for them and be happy with the pets I owned, I still would have (though, again, for me, I have a certain degree of flexibility many do not). It's not doing the dogs any favors to be in homes where they're tolerated and the owners aren't capable of giving them what they need. That just makes everyone miserable.


Willowy, like every one else so far, posted what they do and why they do it. It was not a "please justify why you feel opposite of the way I feel" post or even a demand to do what she does.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Willowy, like every one else so far, posted what they do and why they do it. It was not a "please justify why you feel opposite of the way I feel" post or even a demand to do what she does.


Yes, and then we had a discussion about the word 'special-er' and I went off on a tangent. That happens online sometimes, I think.

Though really, it wasn't intended as an attack. It was me posting why I do what I do and why I feel the way I feel. That why being justification, but I think most people here have done that, in one way or another. The ones who explained why, anyway.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

CptJack said:


> Yes, and then we had a discussion about the word 'special-er' and I went off on a tangent. That happens online sometimes, I think.
> 
> Though really, it wasn't intended as an attack. It was me posting why I do what I do and why I feel the way I feel. That why being justification, but I think most people here have done that, in one way or another. The ones who explained why, anyway.


I didn't read it as an attack, just no purpose since there wasn't any higher expectation in her post to change anyone's feelings. I don't feel right buying from a breeder, so I would not buy from a breeder and my feelings are not wrong because feelings are feelings.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

We're a Newfie family now and I just feel more comfortable going through a good breeder. With all the health issues Newfs can have, I want to do everything I can to make sure our pups are with us for as long as possible.

On the rescue side, we're members of the shelter, do our dog training classes there, I volunteer, and we're working up to fostering. We try to keep a balance between the two.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

I guess if I had a need for a specific breed of dog I would go to a breeder but Zoey is our 2nd shelter dog and both have been pretty great experiences. Zoey does have ear and UTI issues but I don't know if coming from a breeder (that is if she was purebred) would stop those issues.

When we went to look for a dog there was a purebred Lab puppy and honestly one of the things that crossed my mind is hip dysplasia in poorly bred Labs which this one was. We did not not pick it for that reason but I can see where if a specific breed has issues, you want to make sure you do get a healthy dog.

We probably will always get a shelter dog because there's nothing to justify us getting a purebred.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

CptJack said:


> Never mind the things like breeder support, the fact that if something happens to me or my family those dogs ALWAYS have somewhere to go and be loved, and general support with issues that crop up.
> .


THIS..exactly...one of the things I look for in a breeder, that is top on the list really. I think I would rather them miss a genetic test then not have this type of support. 

Lunas breeder was there every step of the way for us when because of fiances and terrible/hard things were happening in our home and had to make the decision to rehome, she is still there for us today. Giving us updates and really almost being a friend. Royce, when he was living with my brother due to the above stuff, she was there, when we were told he could go blind/deaf she was there, skin infections, pulled back muscle, and she is now reassuring me on my fears of neutering. 
When Pirate was diagnosed with diabetes and his kidneys were starting to fail at only 2 years old, do you know where his breeder was??? Well your guess is as good as mine. We went through it alone, and they are still breeding today Im sure of it. 

So, for me the extra money is worth it so I never have to go through something like that again, and if something were to happen, breeder dogs aren't guaranteed perfect health, but I am sure through all life changes my breeder will be there for me.


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

Growing up, my family always rescued. My rats (Rip) And rabbits are even rescues. My boyfriend and I now have an animal family of our own and our pets are from responsible, health and temperament testing breeders.

As much as I would like to adopt from a shelter or rescue in the future, we will most likely always have an intact male and despite being a good home, that would disqualify us. Which I completely understand and back, but it is frustrating.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I'll likely always go the rescue route. Love me some mutts.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Our female Wheaten (also our first Wheaten) is from a breeder. We had a good idea of temperment, health, etc this way. Our male is from a Wheaten terrier rescue. He was over a year and a half old when we adopted him. We enjoyed both experiences. We will most likely get puppies again in the future from breeders, and we will also most likely rescue again.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

My pup is from a responsible breeder. I have loved the entire experience, from having a socialized pup with stable temperament, to having breeder support. I love the breed and would like to contribute to its future, probably by owning and showing males (not sure I'm interested in having a litter of my own). 

I'm not opposed to rescue, and I have spent time there, but I will probably never have more than one or two dogs at a time, so if I want a Welsh that limits my options. If I only have room in my home for one dog, I want it to be a Welsh. I also have an unfixed male with no plans to neuter, so I would have a difficult time rescuing.

Where I live, there isn't a huge problem with homeless dogs and no one has ever come up to me and said "if you don't take this dog, I'm going to dump it at a kill shelter". If that was a regular occurrence I might feel differently.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm not sure. I'm open to wherever I can find a dog that fits. There are some breeds I really want that are impossible to find in rescue in the US so those will obviously be from breeders. Other breeds I want are pretty common in rescue in the US so I'd be open to either rescue or breeder in those cases.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

depends. in general I have no preference I look at breeders, rescues, shelters, rehomes etc.. I think if I lived elsewhere I would look pretty much only in rescue but in my area finding rescues is actually hard (ie when I search petfinder within a 100 mile radius I get 1.5 pages...if im lucky) so I just look in every possible venue. of coarse if I am looking at a rare breed obviously I look for breeders and in Gems case I was looking in rescue only...she was a follow up to Ladybug and because of the situation I got Bug, I felt like I would be betraying her by not adopting.


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

Personally, as I have very specific things I look for in a dog, 
hereinafter, I would only (ever) get a dog from a breeder...

Below is, what I consider to be,
the perfect answer on the flip side of that coin:



Hambonez said:


> I can't see myself ever getting a dog from a breeder. I'm not opposed to responsible breeding, but I don't feel like I need an exact specific type of dog, or a dog for a specialized purpose. I have a mutt now and I love him and can't imagine that I would have done better with a purebred dog.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

As someone who has gotten dogs from both rescues and breeders, next time the time comes, I plan on purchasing a dog from a breeder (I already have one picked out  ... Hope everything goes as planned ) because I want to know who the puppy's parents are, where they came from and how their upbringing was.

That being said, buddy is my first adult rescue and although I love him very much, I don't think I will do another adult rescue again because of the issues I ran into with him. I would rather start from scratch WITH the added support of a good breeder


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Of my 7 dogs, 6 were rescues and 1 was purchased from an excellent breeder. I don't know where my next dog will come from, but here are some considerations:

1.) I will not own another pediatric spay. I won't take on a puppy that has to be altered very young.
2.) I own an intact female and I won't spay her so I can be eligible to adopt.
3.) I LOVE having a relationship with a great breeder. It's wonderful to have someone to celebrate my dog's life and accomplishments with. 
4.) I love competing with rescues. I love watching my dogs succeed despite having a late start.
5.) I love selecting an adult dog. I know so much about who they are before signing the adoption contract.

Great dogs and troubled dogs are available for every source. My most excellent performance dog who has taught me SO MUCH was found in a ditch as an adult. My super-sweet therapy dog came from a breeder. It's all the same. The only hard and fast rule for me is that I won't support irresponsible breeding whether it's in the form of a puppy mill or a backyard breeder.


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

Considering that I will never show, compete and/or breed dogs, and despite my total admiration for the conformation and overall beautiful aesthetics, let alone the solid history of a registered purebred, my personal needs for a companion dog have so far been met through adult rescues, most always through my local Humane Society. My present rescue dog, a Yellow "Lab", misses the mark of Lab standards by far, but she is spot-on in filling my heart's standards. 

I won't ever rule out a breeder as a source, though, and I really do enjoy living vicariously through you posters and photo-sharers who do go that route and bring home such prized 'roses'. 

Dogs, anywhichway, eh? -gotta love 'em!

_"...and I understood that every flower created by him is beautiful, that the brilliance of the rose and the whiteness of the lily do not lessen the perfume of the violet or the sweet simplicity of the daisy. I understood that if all the lowly flowers wished to be roses, nature would lose its springtide beauty, and the fields would no longer be enameled with lovely hues..." ~St. Therese of Lisieux _


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

trainingjunkie said:


> Of my 7 dogs, 6 were rescues and 1 was purchased from an excellent breeder. I don't know where my next dog will come from, but here are some considerations:
> 
> 1.) I will not own another pediatric spay. I won't take on a puppy that has to be altered very young.
> 2.) I own an intact female and I won't spay her so I can be eligible to adopt.
> ...


Agreed on great dogs VS troubled dogs. But a puppy from questionable origins has more of a chance to "bounce back" then an adult dog of questionable origins.

Josefina had a pediatric spay performed and she has had no complications from it. I know there are those who are against it but I think in most cases it's for the greater good.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Josefina had a pediatric spay performed and she has had no complications from it. I know there are those who are against it but I think in most cases it's for the greater good.


I agree that on a population basis it's an acceptable practice and I totally understand why rescues/shelter do it. And for "most" pet dogs I don't think it's likely to cause major problems (at least based on what I've been seeing since it became common practice). But if I continue doing sports with my dogs I just won't do it, which unfortunately will count me out for most rescues around here. Fortunately there are always plenty of mushing dogs needing to be rehomed as well as occasional breedings I can live with.


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

JeJo said:


> _"...and I understood that every flower created by him is beautiful, that the brilliance of the rose and the whiteness of the lily do not lessen the perfume of the violet or the sweet simplicity of the daisy. I understood that if all the lowly flowers wished to be roses, nature would lose its springtide beauty, and the fields would no longer be enameled with lovely hues..." ~St. Therese of Lisieux _


Beautiful quote!

My family dog (RIP) was from a surprise litter our neighbors had (mommy was spayed ASAP!). Weirdly enough, the vet thought the mother dog was a pure bred Rat Terrier...and my neighbors found her in the ditch one day. BYB? She was intact so I doubt she was a dumped shelter dog (mandatory s/n in the local shelters here).

I'm not sure I've actually MET a dog from a reputably breeder. FI's family dogs were all shelter mutts and in my hometown most people could find an oops litter in the paper or get a farm bred dog or go to a shelter. 

I think my first dog of my own will likely be a puppy from the shelter (or CL or newspaper ad if it seems legitimate) but I would want a breeder pup one day, largely for the experience. But FI and I would have to settle on a breed first


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

While I don't like everything the rescue group I volunteer with does I do like how they handle puppies. They have only been doing puppies for a little over a year now, only pulling dogs 7+ months old previously. All the puppies they get go straight to foster homes and don't get spayed/neutered until 6 months. If a potential adopter is found before they are 6 months old they remain on a foster to adopt contract until they reach 6 months and get fixed. Avoiding the pediatric spay but still making sure the dog is altered.


----------



## MaDeuce (Sep 5, 2013)

It is very sad that people feel bad about going to a responsible breeder.

After all, whether people believe it or not, the Humane Society, ASPCA etc. Is nothing but a multi million dollar business and people are brainwashed to believe the only way to go is via a Shelter.

I am not opposed against Shelter Dogs or Rescues, after all I am fostering and help where I can. However, I wish people were more realistic about the machinery of breeders AND shelters\rescues etc.

There is good and bad on both sides. 

If we are honest, breeders have been under attack for quite a while and being ashamed to go with a breeder is not something anyone should feel, ever!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

For our second dog, I really want to find a responsible breeder and go that route. I made a huge mistake last time with all of the best intentions. It really depends though.. if I went through a breeder it would be because I'd want to do certain activities with the dog that MAY be more difficult with a rescue with a limited to unknown history and all. But if a dog came into my life be it in rescue or shelter... and it was a perfect fit, then I would go that route. My experience is limited though as Sydney was a 'free craigslist dog'... I support both wholly though!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

If a dog will die if I don't take him (and I'm not talking about shelters. . .there are fewer than 10 actual shelters in this whole state), why wouldn't I feel bad if I choose not to take him because I'd rather hold out for a dog from a breeder? That's kind of a no-brainer. I hope anyone would feel bad about that.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

I want to rescue some and purchase some others.

My Aussies will always come from a breeder, me thinks. Either as pups or "failed" adults. There is a lot that can go wrong and many of the Aussies in rescue have eye issues or hip problems in my area. As much I would love to work with a special needs dog... the stuff I've gone through with Bae has made me really wary of a special needs dog. The shelter didn't even know the extent of his issues, its as he is settling in that I'm finding out exactly what I got into.

I really am into sporty dogs right now with my running and such. I really, really want to get into skijoring this winter! That mostly depends on hip health (among other factors but hips are really important). I just joined the Siberian Husky Club in my area to hopefully understand Bae better, so maybe I'll really get into Huskies. Its a toss up as to whether I'll go rescue or breeder with them. We've quite a few in the local AC at any one time. Mostly because they prove to be too destructive and too hard to exercise.

I will definitely get into rescue greyhounds when I'm older. I don't want to be that old lady with little dogs so I'm going with a sighthound "couch potato". 6 years + greyhounds for meeeeee.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

MaDeuce said:


> It is very sad that people feel bad about going to a responsible breeder.
> 
> After all, whether people believe it or not, the Humane Society, ASPCA etc. Is nothing but a multi million dollar business and people are brainwashed to believe the only way to go is via a Shelter.
> 
> ...


I felt this way when I purchased my Aussie puppy. It wasn't a good breeder.. but in the beginning, I got so much crap from other people about going to a breeder in general. People feel "ashamed" because society makes us feel ashamed.. "I thought you were all for rescue and shelters? I thought you hated breeders?" I got it so often.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> I felt this way when I purchased my Aussie puppy. It wasn't a good breeder.. but in the beginning, I got so much crap from other people about going to a breeder in general. People feel "ashamed" because society makes us feel ashamed.. "I thought you were all for rescue and shelters? I thought you hated breeders?" I got it so often.


I have friends who always want to argue with me. Even if I point out stuff about responsible breeders.

It always comes down to: "You can get that in a shelter dog!"


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

We want a bunch of different breeds of dogs, but for most we will end up going the rescue route. The only two breeds we have plans, as of right now, to get from a breeder are Shar Pei (because of the rampant health problems) and Alaskan Klee Kai (because of rarity.)


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

RabbleFox said:


> I have friends who always want to argue with me. Even if I point out stuff about responsible breeders.
> 
> It always comes down to: *"You can get that in a shelter dog!" *


Except when you can't. It's such a flawed premise and ignorant argument. I say this as someone who will probably go the rescue/shelter route for the majority of my dogs. The shaming people get for where they get their dogs is ridiculous*.

*Excluding puppy mills because those are horrendous.


----------



## MaDeuce (Sep 5, 2013)

Willowy said:


> If a dog will die if I don't take him (and I'm not talking about shelters. . .there are fewer than 10 actual shelters in this whole state), why wouldn't I feel bad if I choose not to take him because I'd rather hold out for a dog from a breeder? That's kind of a no-brainer. I hope anyone would feel bad about that.


No! And here is why. I will never let myself be guilted into something I had nothing to do with. And I will never be guilted into taking a dog that I don't want.

It is not your or my fault that the dog is going to die and neither should feel guilty ot be guilted into feeling that way.

If we let ourselves feel that way anytime a dog is being pts'ed than we make ourselves vulnerable and go crazy.

I felt guilty. I felt guilty about military families when I was part of Soldiers Angels. I was guilted into feeling sorry for them and went month after month on chicken broth while I spent all my money on care packages. Mind you, I know better because my husband is in the military. I know what those families make during a deployment and yet I let myself be guilted into sending more than we could afford. Even though it was my personal choice but that is how it works. 

There is a whole system and machinery as well as clever marketing working on making you feel that way.

Never again will I do something that I don't want or need and I will not feel guilty is dogs are pts'ed and I will certainly not made feel guilty just because my dogs are from a breeder.

I was called a murderer by some rescue person and if you (general you) try to make me feel guilty by calling me a killer than guess what, it won't work.

The only thing you accomplish is to build resentment and that I will run the other way.

I still foster. I have a foster right now whose life I saved but I am no longer involved with people who try to make me feel guilty about things I have no control over.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I didn't say guilty. . .I said bad. And I do hope anyone decent would feel bad about human's inhumanity toward animals.

Fostering is not an option around here---if I foster, I will keep the animal. Nobody else wants him, or his life wouldn't have been in danger in the first place, and, as I said, there are not many shelters. There are not a ton of people clamoring for some "filthy stray". They would rather buy from dirty puppy farms and dispose of the dog when they tire of it. They see nothing wrong with this. Most won't bother to take a dog to a shelter even if there is one within reasonable distance. It's just a whole "animals are worthless (unless someone will pay you money for it) and disposable" culture. 

So, yeah. If there's a dog who is going to get a bullet if I don't take him, and I CAN take him but choose not to because I want to hold out for a "special-er" dog, then yeah. I'm going to feel bad. If you wouldn't feel bad, super. But I'm me and you're you.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Willowy said:


> If a dog will die if I don't take him (and I'm not talking about shelters. . .there are fewer than 10 actual shelters in this whole state), why wouldn't I feel bad if I choose not to take him because I'd rather hold out for a dog from a breeder? That's kind of a no-brainer. I hope anyone would feel bad about that.


Would this not dictate that I take any dog that comes my way? Even if his lifestyle dogs NOT fit mine?

I would have no problem taking in a dog that I know won't work with me if I think I can find him a home. But I will not bind myself to a dog who I do not want/ who I cannot afford long term or cannot give the love he needs. I would have to work it like a foster deal. Take 'em in and ship 'em out when their home comes along.

If I can only have one dog at a time because of whatever " life rules" contain me at the time (housing, HOA, money constraints, etc.), I will probably hold out for the dog that I want. I would feel terrible about not taking the dog in. I don't think its fair take in a dog that you don't want or can't take care of. Its not fair to you or the dog. I wish that dogs didn't have to be pts which I why I refuse to work with BYB or puppymills. Thats my contribution, I suppose.

Thankfully my area isn't like this.


----------



## Brydean (Apr 3, 2008)

I will get my next dog, from where ever and whom ever I feel is the best fit at the time.
I love mutts and would prefer the shelter, but despite peoples insistence that any dog you want is available in shelters, it is simply not true in every area. 
All my other animals are shelter animals. But sorry dogs are trickier.
I simply don't have the patience to jump thru the hoops required by most rescues. 
I will never again take on a adult shelter dog. I will deal with the puppy stage. I also prefer small dogs. So where ever I can find what fits my needs, is where I will get my next dog


----------



## TheOtherCorgi (Sep 18, 2013)

I guess this probably won't come out right, but here it goes...

I would never pay money for a dog that needs to be rescued. The rescues that I've had came to me through chance (basically). I have only fostered three times, but in each case I took the dog in when it had nowhere else to go, vetted it, got it healthy, and worked on some training and then found it a forever home. 

The way I look at it, those dogs were my good deed and while I didn't pay money for them per se, they were pretty expensive if you include the spay. 

The only way I'd pay for a dog is if it came from a really good breeder and that's pretty much what happened in my case. Those are the kinds of dogs I sought out. 

Now, if a dog comes my way and needs some help and would be able to fit into my family situation until I found it a better home then I'd help again.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> I felt this way when I purchased my Aussie puppy. It wasn't a good breeder.. but in the beginning, I got so much crap from other people about going to a breeder in general. People feel "ashamed" because society makes us feel ashamed.. "I thought you were all for rescue and shelters? I thought you hated breeders?" I got it so often.


Most of my friends have rescue dogs and I got some comments when they found out I was going with a breeder. "But you've spent time volunteering in shelters, so you know what it's like. I'm so surprised you're not getting a rescue."


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I've always had rescues, but this is my first pup from a reputable breeder. I have a fantastic connection with her. I wanted an Aussie specifically, with health tests, and the right temperament for me. I love my pup, and the breeder is just great as well. I would definitely buy from a reputable breeder again, assuming I'm looking for a specific dog. 

Beforehand, I had searched Petfinder every day. I also work in rescue (and yes I got grilled for getting a breeder dog..) and get to meet lots of dogs for adoption. This go around, there was not a single dog that felt right. That doesn't mean I won't rescue again. My next dog I plan on getting an adult rescue, but not for a few years. 

I believe both rescue and reputable breeders need to be supported to help with the irresponsibility/overpopulation problem.


----------



## Galathiel (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm not one of those homes that will have four, five, etc etc dogs so I'm selective in what I get. I usually have a specific breed in mind and, particularly with puppies, I'm not really into mixes as you don't know what you will end up with. Just because you wanted a GSD puppy (for example) and chose a GSD mix at the shelter, it may grow up to look nothing like a GSD. All my dogs have been from breeders except one. That was an 11 month old dog that came into a rescue organization I volunteered with. They called and asked me to take it because they knew I had just lost one of my dogs. The new dog was a purebred papillon and was a great dog.


----------



## MaDeuce (Sep 5, 2013)

Galathiel said:


> I'm not one of those homes that will have four, five, etc etc dogs so I'm selective in what I get. I usually have a specific breed in mind and, particularly with puppies, I'm not really into mixes as you don't know what you will end up with. Just because you wanted a GSD puppy (for example) and chose a GSD mix at the shelter, it may grow up to look nothing like a GSD. All my dogs have been from breeders except one. That was an 11 month old dog that came into a rescue organization I volunteered with. They called and asked me to take it because they knew I had just lost one of my dogs. The new dog was a purebred papillon and was a great dog.


I have four dogs and I was very, very selective. Just because you have multiple dogs, does not mean you cannot be selective about it. 


@Willow: what you described had more to do with guilt rather than feeling bad about it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

MaDeuce said:


> No! And here is why. I will never let myself be guilted into something I had nothing to do with. And I will never be guilted into taking a dog that I don't want.


This is what it comes down to from me. I didn't breed that dog. I didn't take on that dog as a pet. I didn't neglect that dog. I didn't make myself responsible for that dog. I am not threatening to kill that dog. I am not responsible for that dog's life or death. Would I feel bad that it died? Yes. Would I feel it my duty to take it on to prevent it happening? No, no I would not. I used to. It got me in more trouble emotionally, mentally and practically than many would believe. I'm /not/ responsible. That's the... healthy attitude, to be frank. If I can find a dog I want, and like, in a rescue situation and it works? Awesome. If it doesn't? Well, it's not my responsible to save it, or my fault if it isn't. It's just not.



RabbleFox said:


> Would this not dictate that I take any dog that comes my way? Even if his lifestyle dogs NOT fit mine?
> 
> I would have no problem taking in a dog that I know won't work with me if I think I can find him a home. But I will not bind myself to a dog who I do not want/ who I cannot afford long term or cannot give the love he needs. I would have to work it like a foster deal. Take 'em in and ship 'em out when their home comes along.
> 
> ...


My area is pretty bad, to be honest, but all that's really taught me, as I grow older, is to set boundaries. It does no one any favors if you're emotionally blackmailed into taking on pets you don't like and don't want. It doesn't even do the dogs any favors. If I could foster the dog and adopt it out, or get it into a no-kill I'd do that, but take it on as a pet when I don't want it? No. Doesn't do the dog a whit of good, and it does me a lot of harm. It... changes and improves nothing, in a bigger scale, either. So, you know, no. Rescue, rehome, street, breeder - I have learned to draw some lines and the only pets I am having are the ones I *want* to have.


----------



## MaDeuce (Sep 5, 2013)

Willowy said:


> I didn't say guilty. . .I said bad. And I do hope anyone decent would feel bad about human's inhumanity toward animals.
> 
> Fostering is not an option around here---if I foster, I will keep the animal. Nobody else wants him, or his life wouldn't have been in danger in the first place, and, as I said, there are not many shelters. There are not a ton of people clamoring for some "filthy stray". They would rather buy from dirty puppy farms and dispose of the dog when they tire of it. They see nothing wrong with this. Most won't bother to take a dog to a shelter even if there is one within reasonable distance. It's just a whole "animals are worthless (unless someone will pay you money for it) and disposable" culture.
> 
> So, yeah. If there's a dog who is going to get a bullet if I don't take him, and I CAN take him but choose not to because I want to hold out for a "special-er" dog, then yeah. I'm going to feel bad. If you wouldn't feel bad, super. But I'm me and you're you.


See, that is exactly how it works. If you don't feel bad you are not a decent human being.

Fact is, you can't save every animal and I am not going to drive myself crazy about feeling bad over all the suffering out there.

If I do that, I would end up in a psychiatry, so I chose not to feel bad but that does not make me a horrible person. Instead I like to put my concentration on those dogs I can help.

There are enough sob storries out there that will make me ball my eyes out on a regular basis, no need for more manipulation as it is.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmc1985 (Nov 27, 2012)

I was hardcore always go to the shelter and adopt growing up. I didn't understand how people could buy from a breeder when there are so many dogs out there looking for homes. Since falling in love with MAS I've changed my mind and have come to understand the difference between supporting a reputable breeder who has their dogs best interests in mind and a BYB or puppy mill who are the cause of purebred dogs winding up in shelters. I will probably always buy from a reputable breeder now, but if the right dog was in a rescue then I wouldn't rule that route out completely either. 

I still don't understand how people can justify buying from a puppy mill however, or not doing their research on a dog breed before purchasing it.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

The line for me is kind of this:

When my husband found Kylie screaming in a commercial trash dumpster, I would have considered him an absolute asshole to leave her there, alone, to be compacted and die. We would not have been lousy human beings to take her from there and take her to the animal shelter, even if we knew with 100% certainty that she would be euthed. We would have been lousy human beings if we had left Thud in the cold to die; we would not have been lousy human beings if we'd refused to take him from the person who dumped him there to start with, even if he had told us his intent. 

When the animal is in your path, alone, with NO human responsible for it, I kind of think you become responsible. 

When someone else is responsible, even if they're awful, it is not an obligation to take responsibility from them.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

CptJack said:


> The line for me is kind of this:
> 
> When my husband found Kylie screaming in a commercial trash dumpster, I would have considered him an absolute asshole to leave her there, alone, to be compacted and die. We would not have been lousy human beings to take her from there and take her to the animal shelter, even if we knew with 100% certainty that she would be euthed. We would have been lousy human beings if we had left Thud in the cold to die; we would not have been lousy human beings if we'd refused to take him from the person who dumped him there to start with, even if he had told us his intent.
> 
> ...


I personally think would be nicer to be euthanized than to die from starvation, hypothermia, abuse, or being compacted in a dumpster. Nature can drag death out much longer than the shelter would.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

> being ashamed to go with a breeder is not something anyone should feel, ever!


Isn't saying "nobody should feel ashamed to go with a breeder" the same as saying "everybody should feel ashamed to go with a breeder"? I will likely never feel comfortable paying somebody money to produce more dogs when the same money and space could be used to save a dog (or several dogs, depending on the price) whose life is in danger. If other people feel differently, fine. But don't tell me what I should be comfortable with.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

RabbleFox said:


> I personally think would be nicer to be euthanized than to die from starvation, hypothermia, abuse, or being compacted in a dumpster. Nature can drag death out much longer than the shelter would.


That's kind of what I mean. I would consider it my responsibility to get the dog to at least a shelter for euth. I would not have thought it my responsibility to live with them forever, just because I found them. Does that make sense?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I think dying because someone thinks you're inconvenient or not special enough would suck no matter how it happened, but whatever makes people feel better, I guess.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Willowy said:


> I think dying because someone thinks you're inconvenient or not special enough would suck no matter how it happened, but whatever makes people feel better, I guess.


Yeah, and I think living a life where you aren't really wanted and loved, and your needs aren't being met/can't be met because you're a lousy fit for the family who happens to be too guilt stricken to do anything but keep you sucks a lot worse than death.

Whatever makes people feel better, I guess.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah. Dying would suck. I would probably prefer "going to sleep" than suffering outside, though. It doesn't make me feel better that they had to die but I'm being honest with myself when I say, I just can't take that dog. I try not to cry myself to sleep every night because Pepper took a place in our home instead of the scruffy black dog with a pitbull face. It sucks, it really does. But I can't feel bad for every animal everywhere.

Plus, taking a dog into the shelter isn't an auto-kill. You don't know really. You are giving them a chance, however slim.

We learned about this in ethics. It would be awfully nice if I took the dog in but I'm not morally obligated to.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

RabbleFox said:


> Yeah. Dying would suck. I would probably prefer "going to sleep" than suffering outside, though. It doesn't make me feel better that they had to die but I'm being honest with myself when I say, I just can't take that dog. I try not to cry myself to sleep every night because Pepper took a place in our home instead of the scruffy black dog with a pitbull face. It sucks, it really does. But I can't feel bad for every animal everywhere.
> 
> Plus, taking a dog into the shelter isn't an auto-kill. You don't know really. You are giving them a chance, however slim.
> 
> We learned about this in ethics. It would be awfully nice if I took the dog in but I'm not morally obligated to.



This is also kind of the thing. I'm lucky enough with enough flexibility right now that I can provide a reasonable home for pretty much any dog. If Thud had been put in our path several years from now, or 2 years ago, ain't no WAY he could have stayed. None. None at all. That wouldn't mean I couldn't have a dog. It would have meant that a 100+ lb, high drive, high energy, stubborn, young dog who had a mouthing problem would have been a REALLY BAD FIT and dangerous to the people in the house. I wouldn't be able to keep, even to foster, a dog or cat aggressive dog, now. I couldn't handle a dog who would have issues with autistic-boy and rough movements/loud repetitive noises. I couldn't handle a dog who was a fear biter, or needed a quiet house. 

My house is NOT A GOOD HOME FOR EVERY DOG, just like every good dog is not a good dog for this house. As I get older and the kids get older, my requirements are likely going to get a lot more specific. That's not about sports or special, it's about safe.

It does suck. It's bad. I still can't take on every dog that strays through, just because the alternative is dead. I can't, and I absolutely will not, ever, feel guilty for that.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Ah I tried. These threads crack me up because what someone would do PERSONALLY can never actually be posted without other people assuming it means they're calling for EVERY ONE to do as they do. Get your dogs from where ever for crying out loud, it doesn't change where I get mine from.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Honestly, it just makes me sad these conversations have to go this way. 

There aren't enough dogs in shelters to give everyone who wants a dog a dog- particularly there are not enough of certain KINDS of dogs to get everyone the kind of dog they want. I think it is awful to guilt someone into a dog they are not suited for for whatever reason. Ie: If you know your ideal dog is a maltese but the only dogs in the shelter are pits/hounds/lab mixes.... I would much rather you buy the maltese you really really want vs a dog that is not nearly as likely to fit your mold.

I'm all about trying to keep dogs in homes for life. 'Forever homes' if you must. I think the biggest issue in dogs is people not thinking things through and choosing dogs that truly suit their needs.

On the flip side, there are some AWESOME dogs in shelters and rescues. I think some people seem to gloss over that and idealize reputable breeders. I like reputable breeders a lot but people need to realize dogs from purpose bred litters aren't always ideal and healthy and with bombproof temperaments. There is always a chance and sometimes it seems like the argument is shelter dogs = defective and bred dogs = perfect. And for sports even, you can find dogs in shelters and rescues with potential to succeed at every level let alone the level most people need (which is dabbling).


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

CptJack said:


> People are not responding to what others do personally.
> 
> They're responding to 'you let dogs die because you want one that's more special'. Yes, people will do what they want. Awesome. Fantastic. It's still a discussion forum and people are still... discussing. This is not the only sort of thread that garners this response. It isn't a big deal, or even remotely surprising.


When did any one specifically say you let dogs die because you want one more special? I see all *I* and not *you* so any one arguing over that is choosing to take personal offense when no one said any thing directly to any one. It got back on track after you did it, and then it just degenerated again. 

And just because it's expected that Shambles will bark in my face at least once every day doesn't make it any less annoying or frivolous.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

> I like reputable breeders a lot but people need to realize dogs from purpose bred litters aren't always ideal and healthy and with bombproof temperaments. There is always a chance and sometimes it seems like the argument is shelter dogs = defective and bred dogs = perfect


this this this!

my Baby dog is from a great breeder, she is purpose bred, health tested out her ears, and her lines are highly prized for sport dogs. Baby is a walking breathing allergy and utterly useless as a sports dog. don't get me wrong, she is a GREAT dog, I love her to death, she is a fluke, but flukes happen in even the best bred litters. Gem OTH is a random bred shelter mutt, and she is EASILY the best sport dog I have ever owned, her temperament is phenomenal, extremely healthy, very well built and a total rock star at any sport I try her hand with.


----------



## DaisyDC (Feb 24, 2013)

We got Daisy from a rescue, because what we were looking for in a dog wasn't applicable to any one specific breed (friendly, under the condo weight limit, good energy), and the specific breeds we did like were all bigger than the size limit we were working with. So going with a rescue made sense to us, since we'd be getting an adult of a known size and temperament, of whatever the heck feist/rat terrier/miscellaneous mix she is. 

Now, if I wanted something of a specific breed, I'd consider a breeder along with checking out shelters/rescues. If I were getting something as a show/competition animal, or something that was of a breed known to have specific health issues, I'd probably to to a good breeder, so I could get a health tested dog of known lines.


----------



## TheOtherCorgi (Sep 18, 2013)

Willowy said:


> So, yeah. If there's a dog who is going to get a bullet if I don't take him, and I CAN take him but choose not to because I want to hold out for a "special-er" dog, then yeah. I'm going to feel bad. If you wouldn't feel bad, super. But I'm me and you're you.


I think this is what you were looking for, ThosewordsatBest.


----------



## TheOtherCorgi (Sep 18, 2013)

On one of my favorite facebook pages, the administrator posted about having to block someone. The person was very involved and passionate about rescue and demanded to know why anyone would buy when shelter pets die and all sorts of other inflammatory remarks. 

And her response to the situation really made sense to me, because she said she didn't ban the person because of what they were saying it was how they were saying it and how they were conducting themselves. 

I am really pro-breeder and that's just me. I have really strong opinions about that and I guarentee that there is nothing anyone could do to make me change my mind. I don't care if you guilt me, call me names, threaten me with legislation... I am who I am and that's just that. 

If someone tries to guilt me or isn't willing to hear my point of view because they're too busy spouting their own ideas that makes me turn them off. As soon as I start getting that vibe from people, I smile and knod and think about what I'm going to make for dinner tonight until I can politely extracate myself from the conversation. 

Then, I'll go home and pet and play with my dogs just like everyone else who owns a dog they love and not feel a single bit of guilt for getting my dogs from a breeder situation. Why? Because they fit me and my life style and I researched long and hard to make sure I could enjoy them as much as possible. 

So sue me.


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

All my dogs now are rescue dogs, and my future dogs will also be rescue dogs. I don't buy from breeders for several reasons.

1. I don't need a dog bred for a specific purpose. My dogs are companions. If they happen to enjoy obedience/rally/agility we can do that, but if not, no problem.
2. I prefer scent hounds. There is no shortage of scent hound breeds and mixes in local shelters/rescues, so I can find the kind of dog I want relatively easily.
3. I don't necessarily believe that well-bred dogs are healthier than mixed breed/random bred dogs. I believe that any breeding is a crap shoot health-wise, and honestly, some breeds are so unhealthy and have such strong dispositions toward disease (i.e. flatcoats, goldens, and boxers and cancer; SM in cavaliers), I feel justified in taking a gamble with an unknown.
4. I personally just don't feel okay with buying from a breeder when so many shelter dogs are killed every day.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

TheOtherCorgi said:


> I think this is what you were looking for, ThosewordsatBest.


Those are still "I" statements.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

sassafras said:


> Those are still "I" statements.





> I think dying because someone thinks you're inconvenient or not special enough would suck no matter how it happened, but whatever makes people feel better, I guess.


This, however, is not. It's about her thoughts! About why other people let shelter dogs die/go to breeders. That 'someone' and 'people' in there are the issue - and reason she's being rebutted. No one can refute an opinion. You can sure as heck refute someone else imposing motivations for that thing you do onto a large, vague, undefined group that includes you, though.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Willowy said:


> If a dog will die if I don't take him (and I'm not talking about shelters. . .there are fewer than 10 actual shelters in this whole state), why wouldn't I feel bad if I choose not to take him because I'd rather hold out for a dog from a breeder? That's kind of a no-brainer. I hope anyone would feel bad about that.


I have passed those said dogs up on FB before and opted to share them in hopes they had helped. No because I am a bad, horrible person ... But because they would NOT fit in here. What is the point in taking a dog in if that dog is going to be out at risk or put my resident dogs at risk? That IMO is no better then "passing the dog up".


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

TheOtherCorgi said:


> I think this is what you were looking for, ThosewordsatBest.


I'm looking for people saying what THEY would do and what THEY think? Yes? I'm still not seeing any one who said "You have killed all the shelter dogs because you bought from a breeder." I'm seeing people WANTING that to be said so they can circle jerk about why they need to buy from a breeder.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Yeah, and I think living a life where you aren't really wanted and loved, and your needs aren't being met/can't be met because you're a lousy fit for the family who happens to be too guilt stricken to do anything but keep you sucks a lot worse than death.
> 
> Whatever makes people feel better, I guess.


This ^^^

I did this ... I played the part of the bleeding heart. My friend picked up a litter of puppies she witnessed being dumped on her county road. All but two were adopted, one was she shy, terrified runt of the litter who was bullied by her litter mates. 

Fast forward 7 years later and I have a great amount of ... I guess I would call it resentment for this dog because she is not a good fit for our home, she doesn't like other females, I have another female and had one at the time. She doesn't like other dogs and I have 3 other dogs. I knew this ... Even as a puppy I knew she would not be a good fit ... But taking her back to my friend would mean a trip to the shelter to be euthed. 

My parents have kind of adopted her for the most part but she causes so much trouble that I can't help but resent her and think "if I didn't have her I could have the puppy I want right now" and I know that's bad but it's the truth. So no after this experience I will never again "settle" for a dog simply because they "need a Hero". If I ever were to find a dog in dire straights (a lot of dogs are dumped out here) will be taken to the shelter where at least if they are euthed death is humane and they are cared for at least remedially until then. 

IMO that is better then living in a home where no one is happy with each other.


----------



## MaDeuce (Sep 5, 2013)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I'm looking for people saying what THEY would do and what THEY think? Yes? I'm still not seeing any one who said "You have killed all the shelter dogs because you bought from a breeder." I'm seeing people WANTING that to be said so they can circle jerk about why they need to buy from a breeder.


Excuse me? 

Personally, I don't need any justification to buy from a breeder, period! 
I buy from breeders because I want to and no one can change that and no one has to justify their reasons.

And yeah, I did pass up dogs from Rescues because they were not what I was looking for. I fostered them but in the end they went somewhere else because they were not good enough for what I needed so I bought from a breeder.

Guess that makes me a horrible person. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

You know, I'm being smart and unsubscribing, but - 

If we shouldn't be offended by this:



> I think dying because someone thinks you're inconvenient or not special enough would suck no matter how it happened, but whatever makes people feel better, I guess.


Clearly the other side of the equation would not be offended by this:



> I think adopting a dog just because you've caved to emotional manipulation, and would suck no matter what. Whatever makes people feel better about themselves, I guess.


And we all know that's not true.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

MaDeuce said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> Personally, I don't need any justification to buy from a breeder, period!
> I buy from breeders because I want to and no one can change that and no one has to justify their reasons.
> ...


If you don't need justification, I don't know why you're justifying it so much. I didn't call any one any kind of person and in fact said every one get their dogs from where ever they want. No one tried to change that either. In fact, the only thing I see is folks like yourself getting uppity over why folks rescue. Their own personal reasons, just like you have your own personal reasons. If you were following along that would have been evident and you could have saved yourself the post.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'm a person that always wants dogs from a breeder.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I have a dog from a breeder and a dog that was a rescue of sorts as he was a stray. Admittedly, if I wanted another Mastiff after Uallis passes, I'd probably go the breeder route. However, I'm not so sure that I want another Mastiff. I'd like my next dog to be a smaller breed/mix and that's pretty much all the requirements I have for that dog. There are plenty of dogs in my shelter who would fit that requirement.

Of course, I can say all that but in reality my next dog will probably be one that I found somewhere as that's where I've gotten 3 out of 5 of my pets already.

I just don't want another Lab....but watch, my next dog will probably be some Lab that I come across who needs me. *sigh*


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

What I think also plays into this equation is... what is worse than death?

Cpt. Jack could (and i'm using her as an example because I think she has land) have 20 dogs right now, if all of them lived crappier lives.

So... where do you draw the line between warehousing dogs just to keep them alive, and surrendering/ euthing dogs that there are "no"homes for/ that "nobody" wants?

(not pointing fingers at ANYONE here. Just saying that "I am keeping this dog because nobody else wants him" is not as black and white as it seems. If you stop at 10 dogs and the 11th one offered to you dies because you didnt take it....

Idk. just a point in this conversation.

As my boss at the rescue has said: "Rescued, you can't save every dog. And you will go crazy trying to save every dog. So save the ones that you are able to, and focus on what you CAN do instead of what you CAN'T, because otherwise you will be burned out, bitter, and crazy."

I work at an S PCA in the south. My next dog will probably be from a breeder.


----------



## MaDeuce (Sep 5, 2013)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> If you don't need justification, I don't know why you're justifying it so much. I didn't call any one any kind of person and in fact said every one get their dogs from where ever they want. No one tried to change that either. In fact, the only thing I see is folks like yourself getting uppity over why folks rescue. Their own personal reasons, just like you have your own personal reasons. If you were following along that would have been evident and you could have saved yourself the post.


It is called a discussion. I gave you my opinion not a justification. if you can't even say your opinion anymore than that defeats the purpose of a forum...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

CptJack said:


> This, however, is not. It's about her thoughts! About why other people let shelter dogs die/go to breeders. That 'someone' and 'people' in there are the issue - and reason she's being rebutted. No one can refute an opinion. You can sure as heck refute someone else imposing motivations for that thing you do onto a large, vague, undefined group that includes you, though.


To me it seems like the rebuttals started coming long before that particular post did. There's already so much animosity inherent in this topic that it's just unfortunate that that's how things went. Maybe it's just because I've just seen Willowy talk about this subject so much but I honestly don't think there was anything more to her posts than "here's how I feel about it."


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

MaDeuce said:


> It is called a discussion. I gave you my opinion not a justification. if you can't even say your opinion anymore than that defeats the purpose of a forum...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's interesting, since Willowy did in fact say her opinion about what *SHE* does and apparently isn't allowed to do that, but you are. Makes sense.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

sassafras said:


> To me it seems like the rebuttals started coming long before that particular post did. There's already so much animosity inherent in this topic that it's just unfortunate that that's how things went. Maybe it's just because I've just seen Willowy talk about this subject so much but I honestly don't think there was anything more to her posts than "here's how I feel about it."


This. That which is not there is being put there for the sake of.. something?


----------



## MaDeuce (Sep 5, 2013)

Rescued said:


> What I think also plays into this equation is... what is worse than death?
> 
> Cpt. Jack could (and i'm using her as an example because I think she has land) have 20 dogs right now, if all of them lived crappier lives.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I said earlier. Stick with what you can do. Otherwise you will drive yourself crazy and slip into hoarding like so many others who are trying to save every dog. 

How many times do we read about people that started with the best intentions and slipped into hoarding, dogs live in horrible conditions and they just cannot let go.

You have to be realistic about what you can ans cannot do emotionly and financially.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaDeuce (Sep 5, 2013)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> That's interesting, since Willowy did in fact say her opinion about what *SHE* does and apparently isn't allowed to do that, but you are. Makes sense.


Nobody says she can't do it. I just said that I am not doing it.

The difference between Willow and I is that I am taking fosters and she is not because she could not let it go....

So while I buy from breeders I am involved in actual rescuing and fostering dogs that then get placed and I will also take a dog back because he did not work out for whatever reason, which just happened.

So tell me again what I do and she can't? Because last I checked I am actively involved with actually rescuing dogs. Only that I am realistic about what I can and cannot do. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I could let a foster dog go. I have actually done it, although I don't feel good about the home at all and they never updated us so I suspect the worse :/. But it got her out of my parents' home and that's what was necessary. If it were my home I would have held out for a better home for her. What I'm saying is, there AREN'T ANY homes for adult dogs around here. That particular foster dog was listed with a rescue for over a year (they had her on their website and put her picture in the paper and whatnot), we were trying to place her ourselves for about a year before that, and those were the first people who even called about her. If I take a foster I would be stuck with the foster dog no matter how much I wanted him/her gone because the only alternative would be killing the dog. Which I wouldn't be able to live with. So I can only take a foster if I am in the position to actually keep the dog, at least for several years if not forever. Which I can't right now. That will change soon .


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Why do people get so defensive about this subject?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I will getting my next dog from a breeder. At least I'm 95% sure of that. It's not that I'm a snob, or anything, it's just that I kind of have really specific wants in a dog AND I want a puppy (Jackson is a lot more accepting of puppies than adult dogs) and I won't take the gamble on a puppy from a shelter. Getting a puppy is somewhat of a gamble already, but getting one from a shelter when I have no idea who the parents were, and what this dog will grow up like, etc, is not what I would choose. I also have had experiences with rescue dogs in our family where the dogs come home and are great for a week and then their true personality comes out - lol. But yeah I'm kind of 'picky' with the kind of dog I want.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> Why do people get so defensive about this subject?


Well to be fair there are a lot of judgmental a-holes out there (EVERY TIME YOU BUY A SHELTER PET DIES!!!!) and so it's easy to see criticism everywhere even if it wasn't really intended. There are enough people who DO lay a guilt trip that I think it becomes a knee-jerk to see things that way.


----------



## MaDeuce (Sep 5, 2013)

Willowy said:


> I could let a foster dog go. I have actually done it, although I don't feel good about the home at all and they never updated us so I suspect the worse :/. But it got her out of my parents' home and that's what was necessary. If it were my home I would have held out for a better home for her. What I'm saying is, there AREN'T ANY homes for adult dogs around here. That particular foster dog was listed with a rescue for over a year (they had her on their website and put her picture in the paper and whatnot), we were trying to place her ourselves for about a year before that, and those were the first people who even called about her. If I take a foster I would be stuck with the foster dog no matter how much I wanted him/her gone because the only alternative would be killing the dog. Which I wouldn't be able to live with. So I can only take a foster if I am in the position to actually keep the dog, at least for several years if not forever. Which I can't right now. That will change soon .


Why would the only option be killing the dog? 

I don't get that Statement.... there are other options...why not find a rescue that will back up the dog instead?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

MaDeuce said:


> Nobody says she can't do it. I just said that I am not doing it.
> 
> The difference between Willow and I is that I am taking fosters and she is not because she could not let it go....
> 
> ...


I don't know what being involved with rescue has to do with any thing or why it is relevant at all. I'm also not talking about biting off more than one can chew? Or keeping fosters and not taking fosters? None of this has any thing to do with any thing I've said so I don't know what you want from me?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

MaDeuce said:


> Why would the only option be killing the dog?
> 
> I don't get that Statement.... there are other options...why not find a rescue that will back up the dog instead?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Um. . .because no local rescues have any room to take dogs because nobody will adopt an adult dog from them either. . .?


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> Why do people get so defensive about this subject?


 I don't understand why it's not obvious that everyone cares about both dogs from breeders and dogs from shelters... how can you separate them since they are both dogs


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

MaDeuce said:


> Why would the only option be killing the dog?
> 
> I don't get that Statement.... there are other options...why not find a rescue that will back up the dog instead?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Living in an area somewhat similar to Willowy, I do have to agree with her about this (Yes, I got curious and peeked back in - surprise! (LOL)). I did rescue in my area for ages, and it's better than some but - most of our adult dogs still ended up having to be shipped north to get them into homes, and very often we could only pull specific dogs/types of dogs that those rescues would take. And we had to spend a ton of money on vetting and transportation costs to get them there. 

The homes for hounds, pits, and labs (and mixes thereof) just don't exist locally, and those are also the dogs the rescue we worked with did not want. There just wasn't anywhere for those dogs to go, that we could get them to. My mom's area is even worse. They don't take cats at all, and animal control doesn't do adoptions or work with rescues (for that whole county) they're for stray holds only. If it goes into that shelter, it doesn't come out.

That's the real issue with rescue. Not too many dogs and not enough homes, necessarily, but getting the dogs TO the homes, and out of the area where they're over-saturated.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> Why do people get so defensive about this subject?


I've read every response and am completely confused as to where some people stand right now... besides the people who gave a simple answer to the OP's question. I think most topics that begin with 'rescue' and 'breeder'... tend to go down hill eventually. :/


----------



## MaDeuce (Sep 5, 2013)

PatriciafromCO said:


> I don't understand why it's not obvious that everyone cares about both dogs from breeders and dogs from shelters... how can you separate them since they are both dogs


This...I never understood why both isn't possible.

Most reputable breeders and handlers are actually involved in Rescuing but on the other side there are many people involved in Rescues that will condem you for buying from breeders or breeding at all...



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> I've read every response and am completely confused as to where some people stand right now... besides the people who gave a simple answer to the OP's question. I think most topics that begin with 'rescue' and 'breeder'... tend to go down hill eventually. :/


I will always support rescue and will always foster (hence why I have a litter of "shittens" as we affectionately call them in my bathroom right now, and hence why I crawled through dog crap last week to rescue puppy mill puppies.)

I will also support responsible breeders in the future because I feel as though it is important to keep my breed going.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

MaDeuce said:


> This...I never understood why both isn't possible.


I don't think anyone is talking about not caring for the DOGS. They're all dogs . 



> Most reputable breeders and handlers are actually involved in Rescuing but on the other side there are many people involved in Rescues that will condem you for buying from breeders or breeding at all...


I am not against responsible breeders, even if I won't ever buy from them. But I can explain this part. . .doing rescue or even just living in an area with low regard for animals' lives and caring at all about animals is like having people throwing balls at a juggler and yelling at him when he drops them because he can't juggle that many, and someone dies whenever he drops a ball. A constant barrage of unwanted animals that seems neverending. You hear "too many animals" as a reason for people getting rid of their pets so many times it's not funny. And here breeders are MAKING MORE ANIMALS. It's like the ball manufacturer telling the juggler that he has to make more balls for people to throw at him for him to drop because the other balls are the wrong color. Very frustrating.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Rescued said:


> I will always support rescue and will always foster (hence why I have a litter of "shittens" as we affectionately call them in my bathroom right now, and hence why I crawled through dog crap last week to rescue puppy mill puppies.)
> 
> I will also support responsible breeders in the future because I feel as though it is important to keep my breed going.


See, that's how I wish everyone was! I feel the same way.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> If you don't need justification, I don't know why you're justifying it so much. I didn't call any one any kind of person and in fact said every one get their dogs from where ever they want. No one tried to change that either. In fact, the only thing I see is folks like yourself getting uppity over why folks rescue. Their own personal reasons, just like you have your own personal reasons. If you were following along that would have been evident and you could have saved yourself the post.


I have to agree. 

So Willowy feels bad about the plight of dogs in her area and holds herself to a different moral code. SO WHAT. Trying to talk her out of her reasons for adopting is as ridiculous as trying to talk MaDeuce out of wanting a pup from tested parents. Some people are more emotionally driven. Some people feel a stronger obligation to alleviate suffering than "if I didn't cause it I have no obligation to fix it". 

No one here has the definitive answer or the "healthy" answer. They all just have their own conclusions with their own reasoning.

As for myself, its *way* to early in my dog life to predict the future or limit my options. There's a lot to learn and do yet.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I will probably always buy dogs from good breeders, for a variety of reasons that I don't feel the need to get into here.

I will probably always rescue cats, however. With dogs, I want something very specific, but I can handle pretty much any cat personality. I've had cats of all different friendliness and activity and intelligence levels and I've been happy with all of them.


----------



## MaDeuce (Sep 5, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Living in an area somewhat similar to Willowy, I do have to agree with her about this (Yes, I got curious and peeked back in - surprise! (LOL)). I did rescue in my area for ages, and it's better than some but - most of our adult dogs still ended up having to be shipped north to get them into homes, and very often we could only pull specific dogs/types of dogs that those rescues would take. And we had to spend a ton of money on vetting and transportation costs to get them there.
> 
> The homes for hounds, pits, and labs (and mixes thereof) just don't exist locally, and those are also the dogs the rescue we worked with did not want. There just wasn't anywhere for those dogs to go, that we could get them to. My mom's area is even worse. They don't take cats at all, and animal control doesn't do adoptions or work with rescues (for that whole county) they're for stray holds only. If it goes into that shelter, it doesn't come out.
> 
> That's the real issue with rescue. Not too many dogs and not enough homes, necessarily, but getting the dogs TO the homes, and out of the area where they're over-saturated.


Sounds like my area...very very rural but maybe it is easier with the Shepherds even though it took me almost two or three months to find a rescue for Gizmo...and now he is back because of seizures....sigh...but the rescue continues to back him.

The president of the rescue owns a boarding kennel and is a breeder which is probably why we get along so well. 

I have tried to get along with other rescues but most were opposed to the fact of having intact dogs and where I am from you don't spay out of convenience. It is a very hot topic that I am very passionate about and I also know that I can have a very strong opinion. 

Its just one of those things. LOL

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Depends on what I am replacing. My LGD- I would get from a breeder. I say this because I want to know that the dog is from working stock. I have seen pups at shelters who was supposed to be big top out at 40 pounds. I need bigger dogs than that for LGD. 

my house dog- breeder, rescue, shelter, trash can not a big deal to me seeing that is what I have right now. 

This is a very raw emotional talk for many. Each side has their reason and can talk a good talk about their views. I have personally bagged quite a few of unwanted pets to make room in the shelter for more unwanted pets. I got the should not buy from a breeder talk myself but I am the one who will be living with the dog. If I need a dog that has to perform a certain task, I am going to go to a breeder for that. This could be true between breeders even. If I was looking for a field dog, I would go talk to a breeder who did that compared to a breeder who did conformation only with that breed. 

That a home and quality care is given to an animal whether the pet came from a breeder or a rescue should be the important factor of owning an animal.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Willowy said:


> I don't think anyone is talking about not caring for the DOGS. They're all dogs .
> 
> 
> 
> I am not against responsible breeders, even if I won't ever buy from them. But I can explain this part. . .doing rescue or even just living in an area with low regard for animals' lives and caring at all about animals is like having people throwing balls at a juggler and yelling at him when he drops them because he can't juggle that many, and someone dies whenever he drops a ball. A constant barrage of unwanted animals that seems neverending. You hear "too many animals" as a reason for people getting rid of their pets so many times it's not funny. And here breeders are MAKING MORE ANIMALS. It's like the ball manufacturer telling the juggler that he has to make more balls for people to throw at him for him to drop because the other balls are the wrong color. Very frustrating.


While that may be true, not all breeders are part of the problem because they will always take back the balls they manufacture


----------



## Prairie Dogs (Oct 14, 2013)

I will always rescue - that is where my heart is. Two of my dogs are from shelters, both pulled by rescues as they awaited the fate of an 'unadoptable' dog with behavior 'issues'. Both are now amazing, loving, giving and devoted family dogs who I wouldn't trade for anything. When the time comes, I will open my heart and home to another shelter or rescue dog.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

aiw said:


> I have to agree.
> 
> So Willowy feels bad about the plight of dogs in her area and holds herself to a different moral code. SO WHAT. Trying to talk her out of her reasons for adopting is as ridiculous as trying to talk MaDeuce out of wanting a pup from tested parents. Some people are more emotionally driven. Some people feel a stronger obligation to alleviate suffering than "if I didn't cause it I have no obligation to fix it".
> 
> ...


Yep. There was no point in crying foul in here because you can't cry foul over the decisions people make based on their own feelings. It's not like we had some random new poster making inflammatory "don't breed and buy!!" post. These sort of threads just attract pot stirring, which does nothing for rescue or breeders and probably puts off any one who is new to this nonsense. I opted to post where I get my dogs from without any reasoning because if I feel good about my decisions I certainly don't sit around and justify why I made them.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

For cats I look into rescues,oops litters and maybe off the streets.

With dogs its a tougher choice for me. The dogs I had where the first was from a oops litter,second rescue,third breeder.
I`m a bit frustrated with finding a dog from a rescue. I want a young male Rottweiler or mostly rottweiler mix that's energetic,healthy and confident. Yet not having any luck finding any that's closer then California,and so many dogs they wont adopt out to people without fences or because I have cats. I know some dogs don't get along with cats no matter what you do,but I found with two of my dogs that although they may chase or harass strange cats they do well with cats once introduced properly. I don't see why they have to be 100% perfect with all cats to live with them. They often just say the dog is too hyper or playful with cats so cannot go to a home with them,I feel that is something I could control,but rescues don't seem to trust people very well. I also don't want a dog neutered young but that tends to not be a choice with most rescues.
I've also been looking for many months for a young,or at least under five years old Corgi,mostly corgi mix,or miniature Australian shepherd for my parents and cant find one for adoption. I also noticed some $500-$700 rescue dogs,I think I'd rather go for a breeder then that.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I have both dogs from breeders and adopted dogs (one private rehome, one who I adopted through my workplace). My Chows will always come from a responsible breeder. My preference..temperament, health and look-wise...is most easily met by a responsible breeder. Some of the BYB (and, thus, generally the dogs found in rescues) dogs vary greatly. In addition, we'd like to become more involved in the breed through showing in the future.
Standard Poodles are also prone to some health issues so I'd likely go through another responsible breeder in the future. But I'd be open to a private rehome, dependent on what sort of health testing they'd done.

Our small dogs I'd be open to coming from any source. (meaning responsible breeder, shelter or private rehome)


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I guess it would depend on the breed and what I want in a dog. I don't judge someone's choice to go with a breeder ... as long as it is a good one, the good ones aren't the ones who contribute to the dog overpopulation, and it makes me sad when folks group all breeders together and condemn them all. 

lets face it, most shelters and even some rescues (at least the ones in my area) are a lot like bad breeders in the since that once you get the dog you are kind of on your own. they will take the dog back, but (in a shelter's case) you will usually get a huge guilt trip about it. With the rescue, at least the one I got Buddy from, there are no foster homes right now and they would be all like "can you foster him until we can find a place for him?" IF I ever had to return him, which for me would be NP (don't worry ... he may be have the personality of Scooby Doo, but he aint going anywhere) but I worry about someone who is not as forgiving or as patient to wait to lose the dog as I am.

My next dog will be a puppy ... from a breeder, a good one. I could pick a puppy from a shelter and prolly get a good one (I'm good like that) but with Josefina, although she is a great dog with people (very eager to please and very very obedient and responsive to commands, and smart as a whip  ) and I am very happy with how she turned out, but she does have problems with other dogs as a result of her questionable origins (dumped at 4 weeks, no mom ... that's all we know). though I have no doubt that if I hadn't had a dog like Izze to help me, then her issues with socializing with other dogs would have been tenfold. 

I didn't get as much of a hostile vibe from here as I did on FB when I mentioned that I was going breeder this time ... OMG by the responses I got you would have thought that I had said I was drowning puppies and kittens in my stock tank or something. I even ended up blocking a few people over it. luckly a few people came to my defense .... a couple were even involved in rescue.

so no, I love my rescue dogs, and yes I know that a puppy is a crap shoot any way you look at it, but I know I will have a better chance of getting the puppy I want by knowing what their siblings, parents and their parents parents were like.


----------



## TheOtherCorgi (Sep 18, 2013)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I'm looking for people saying what THEY would do and what THEY think? Yes? I'm still not seeing any one who said "You have killed all the shelter dogs because you bought from a breeder." I'm seeing people WANTING that to be said so they can circle jerk about why they need to buy from a breeder.


Rude! 

I guess for me personally I get the impression that alot of people who do rescue do this too...the circle jerking, I mean. I wouldn't have put it that way, except for that's how you described it. But, you're right, it is what it is. 

How many people drive around with an "I LOVE MY BREEDER DOG" bumper sticker? Because that's what alot of people who rescue do...it's how they define themselves. At least they've done this one good deed. It doesn't matter what attributes the dog has as long as it came from a rescue. 

I don't feel holier then thou because I bought a dog from a breeder, even though I believe that rescue is just plugging a hole while promoting responsible breeding addresses the issue at it's source. 

So, I guess I could turn it around and say, "How dare you NOT support responsible breeding!" 

But, I see the need for rescue. I've fostered before. I know the look dogs have when they literally have lost everything and have no where to go. I haven't done it often and I'm not likely to do it again any time soon, but I do understand that it's hard on people to have to see that kind of thing every day. 

I mean, how could you NOT get frustrated if you were a shelter worker or someone who volunteered? It takes a special kind of person to do that kind of work, thankless as it is. 

I guess what I'm saying, though, is don't take it out on people like me. We understand probably more then you think we do. 

And if you want to educate someone and REALLY reach them, guilting people is not the way. Being rude is not the way.


----------



## MaDeuce (Sep 5, 2013)

TheOtherCorgi said:


> Rude!
> 
> I guess for me personally I get the impression that alot of people who do rescue do this too...the circle jerking, I mean. I wouldn't have put it that way, except for that's how you described it. But, you're right, it is what it is.
> 
> ...


Ditto! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, my next dog is going to be another ACD, and while I would consider adopting one in the future, I plan to go through a breeder this time around ("this time around" meaning when we're ready for our next dog, after Ma'ii or Charlotte pass on).


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

TheOtherCorgi said:


> Rude!
> 
> I guess for me personally I get the impression that alot of people who do rescue do this too...the circle jerking, I mean. I wouldn't have put it that way, except for that's how you described it. But, you're right, it is what it is.
> 
> ...


I am one of those people who, when asked about my dog, will ALWAYS point out that I got him from the SPCA. I'm not trying to be holier-than-thou, or disparaging responsible breeding, but many people have the impression than dogs from shelters are "less than" dogs from breeders. I also believe many of those people wouldn't know a good breeder if the breeder's dog bit 'em on the rump, but we even get that here all the time. "I don't want to rescue because I don't want a defective dog." People fawn over Hamilton, "What a handsome dog, he's so well behaved, what a sweet dog, what a good boy... what kind of dog is he?" and I tell them he's a mutt from the SPCA. I don't think it's preachy or negative towards purebred dogs, I just think it gives my dog a chance to positively represent shelter dogs. 

I think there are exponentially more owners of rescue dogs than owners of rescue dogs with those stupid bumper stickers. There are at least as many people who drive around with "I LOVE MY BREEDER DOG" stickers, except they say things like "I LOVE MY YORKIE!" Could some of those people have rescue dogs too? Sure. But maybe people with the rescue dog bumper stickers don't otherwise have an accurate "I LOVE MY..." option, and want to proclaim to the world that they love their dog via the back of their car! (I'm not a fan of any bumper stickers ever, so the concept overall eludes me) I don't think one needs to read that deep into a bumper sticker, and assume the owner of said sticker is being judgmental.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

A good dog is where you find it. 

I have both. i buy dogs from breeders, i breed some dogs, i rescue some dogs. Most I sell or rehome, and even donate. If it works, i dont care if it comes from a breeder or shelter. As long as it gets a good working home. 

the rescues that dont work are placed in appropriate homes. I have a rescue in now for training. I also have a puppy reserved from a nice breeding next year.


----------



## MaDeuce (Sep 5, 2013)

The problem is that most people, especially in rural areas do not want to pay 1k for a puppy from a responsible breeder.

They don't understand why puppies have to be that expensive and don't get that a responsible breeder most likely does not make any profit or very little profit at that. 

I have had many conversations about what goes into breeding and the cost involved. They don't get it and will go to the next BYB to get that cheap 100 dollar unvaccined puppy and the wonder why they have almost a 1000+ dollar bill for Parvo a couple weeks later....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Who cares if someone has rescue dog bumper stickers?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

TheOtherCorgi said:


> How many people drive around with an "I LOVE MY BREEDER DOG" bumper sticker? Because that's what alot of people who rescue do...it's how they define themselves. At least they've done this one good deed. It doesn't matter what attributes the dog has as long as it came from a rescue.


Wow, you are making a lot of rude assumptions from a bumper sticker.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Hambonez said:


> I am one of those people who, when asked about my dog, will ALWAYS point out that I got him from the SPCA. I'm not trying to be holier-than-thou, or disparaging responsible breeding, but many people have the impression than dogs from shelters are "less than" dogs from breeders. I also believe many of those people wouldn't know a good breeder if the breeder's dog bit 'em on the rump, but we even get that here all the time. "I don't want to rescue because I don't want a defective dog." People fawn over Hamilton, "What a handsome dog, he's so well behaved, what a sweet dog, what a good boy... what kind of dog is he?" and I tell them he's a mutt from the SPCA. I don't think it's preachy or negative towards purebred dogs, I just think it gives my dog a chance to positively represent shelter dogs.
> 
> I think there are exponentially more owners of rescue dogs than owners of rescue dogs with those stupid bumper stickers. There are at least as many people who drive around with "I LOVE MY BREEDER DOG" stickers, except they say things like "I LOVE MY YORKIE!" Could some of those people have rescue dogs too? Sure. But maybe people with the rescue dog bumper stickers don't otherwise have an accurate "I LOVE MY..." option, and want to proclaim to the world that they love their dog via the back of their car! (I'm not a fan of any bumper stickers ever, so the concept overall eludes me) I don't think one needs to read that deep into a bumper sticker, and assume the owner of said sticker is being judgmental.



I think that or me the reason I am so full of flail about this is that I'm not someone who has never done rescue. I have fostered for one, and I have been on the freaking board of directors of another. I've fostered, transported, pulled, done paper work, applied for grants, done fundraisers, organized events, processed applications, coordinated with other rescues - all of it. 

I am both burned out and cynical. 

It's not that I think rescue groups are bad; I don't. It's not that I don't think there's a need for rescues; I do. 

However, I would generally direct a first time dog owner toward a good breeder and a retired show dog, before getting a dog from a rescue group or shelter. Why? Because I have seen people sitting around and debating how to lie about a dog's breed, age, health status, temperament, or training, to get it adopted than admit it has problems. I've seen lies about what sort of environment the dog lived in (with cats, kids, other dogs, in an apartment) to get it adopted when it was in a boarding kennel, making it look far better known to the rescue than it was. People from the sending rescue and receiving one in a room together. I've seen empty envelops sealed and sent in lieu of health paperwork (with full knowledge of both) on transports. I've seen discussions about rescues who keep spare rabies certificates around for dogs who come close to matching the description so they don't get a new shot and hey, good enough, the dog who used it is no longer there because it was adopted without it or died - or entire vet records with the same done, because it was a more desirable dog than the one they actually have (younger, healthier, more vet work, whatever). 

I've also seen groups fighting over who gets small young dogs and puppies because they can profit on the adoption, and assorted unsavory things that don't really have an impact on the adopter and aren't relevant here. 

I am NOT claiming all rescues do this - at all. I'm sure most don't. Heck, most of the time the rescues I'm talking about didn't. 

But I saw enough of it that if someone rescues I would advise them take what they're told with a grain of salt and be prepared to have the dog NOT be what they were told it is, and if they need to KNOW a dog is good with cats, good with dogs, good with kids, is young, is healthy, whatever - to go directly to an owner to adopt, or to a breeder so they get that support.

It just... there's as much stuff going on with rescues as a whole as breeders as a whole. You still have to be careful, and the idea that if you go to a rescue and get an adult dog from a rescue with foster homes that it's going to be a known quantity is somewhat false. And again: I am not claiming all, or most, rescue groups are bad. I do, however, think that they're sometimes pushed indiscriminately. People need to figure out how to look for a good rescue, too, and that's also a learning curve and something a lot of people just don't think about.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm now going to create a "I love my breeder dog" bumper sticker.


----------



## MaDeuce (Sep 5, 2013)

sassafras said:


> Wow, you are making a lot of rude assumptions from a bumper sticker.


Actually, she is not the only one feeling that way.

http://www.naiaonline.org/articles/article/guilt-purebred-dog-owners-can-play


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah, I've gotten a lot of grief for buying from a responsible breeder over going to the shelter to rescue. It ticks me off and makes me LESS likely to go to their shelter for my next dog (I'm stubborn like that - I really REALLY don't like being guilted). Luckily the shelter we go to for training doesn't guilt at all and are just happy to see healthy, loved pets.

I love what rescues and shelters try to do, and I wish it wasn't necessary. Someone in the family I married into is basically a BYB and it makes me hysterical and angry beyond measure. I wish people would do their research about what a responsible breeder is vs puppy mills and BYBs. Put them out of business. 

Not really sure what my point is. I guess the point is that yes, I buy from a responsible breeder (who is very active in breed rescue, as well) because I'm looking for something very specific in a breed that can have very expensive health issues. We are only able to have one dog at the moment, so I was picky, sure. I'm really tired of being guilted for that. On the other hand, we donate time, supplies, and money to our breed rescues and to our favored shelter. I would like to think it helps even things out. Who knows in the long run. We're happy ith the way things are working.

Oh, and our cats are all shelter cats.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

sassafras said:


> Wow, you are making a lot of rude assumptions from a bumper sticker.


because its true. I don't have "I love my rescue dog" on my truck ... I have "I love my ACD"  because that's what they are, rescued or not. 

But I for one did read a fair amount of bitterness in Willowy's posts, maybe not intentionally toward anyone here, but toward people who "look the other way." Like I said, I get it, I also live in a rural area that HAS no shelter (the nearest ones are almost an hour away) and that witnesses a good amount of dumped dogs. If I can catch them I take them to the shelters. yes they are kill shelters and yess they will likely be PTS because there aren't enough people adopting out. 

do I feel guilty for doing this? no! and I don't think I should, because I am doing the right thing. because I have played the bleeding heart and taken dogs in that "no one else would want" before (Yumi is one example) who (honestly) ended up resenting because they are NOT a fit for this household and I am not "stuck" with them.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

I forgot to add that my husband REFUSES to get a pit or a pit mix, no matter what I say about how the media portrayal of the breed is very skewed. And, unfortunately, the majority of dogs in the shelters around us are listed as pit mixes. Even if they look nothing like pits, that's what they're listed as. Very frustrating. If it's not a Newf, he has VERY specific requirements. 

I am looking into a rescue Newf for our next Newf, though. But there aren't nearly as many of them as other dogs.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

MaDeuce said:


> Actually, she is not the only one feeling that way.
> 
> http://www.naiaonline.org/articles/article/guilt-purebred-dog-owners-can-play


It's not like the bumper stickers say "I love my rescue mutt, and you there with the purebred is a mutt hating murderer."

PETA is a poor, hyper-extremist representative of vegetarians/people who support rescues/anything sane relating to AR/AW. (And I say this as a vegan who supports rescues and animals rights/welfare)


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

It's a bumper sticker that says 'I love my rescue dogs'... Why are we getting all bent out of shape over that? I put that on a level of 'If it's not a ______, it's just a dog.' Or 'My ________ is smarter than your honor student' (fill in breeds here)

I love when people love their dog.


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

TheOtherCorgi said:


> ...How many people drive around with an "I LOVE MY BREEDER DOG" bumper sticker? Because that's what alot of people who rescue do...it's how they define themselves. At least they've done this one good deed. It doesn't matter what attributes the dog has as long as it came from a rescue.


*Bewilderedly looks down at sweatshirt front that says, "Adopt" w/heart ribbon and paw print* 

This shirt that I donned this morning is not a definition of who I am, simply an expression of my joy for having found furred love, loyalty and companionship at a shelter and my support for such. Not a condemnation, a challenge nor anything disparaging against those who found the same through a breeder. I didn't put much further thought into it when I ordered this... ah, whathell, its keeping me toasty warm this chilly morn.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I am all for responsible breeders and rescues. My rule of thumb is whichever fits the family's needs is just fine with me. We're probably going to go with an adult rescue for our first, maybe a breeder after that, maybe not. 

But also; Wtf is wrong with saying "I love my rescue dog"? If you got a dog from a shelter/rescue are you not allowed to say that you love them unless you're calling them by name or breed? Good grief. I also don't use/get bumper stickers in general but sheesh. Saying "I love my rescue dog" says NOTHING about anything other than your love for your dog. Any 'guilt' or whatever else about having a dog from a breeder is something you are presuming as a third party. 

If I get a dog from the SPCA am I not allowed to tell people "Yea, we got him from the SPCA, we love him so much, the perfect dog for us!" without apparently subliminally also telling that person not to get a dog from a responsible breeder and if they do they're killing dogs? Seriously?


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I am not, I love those stickers that say "My [insert breed here] is smarter then your honor student" (which is technically more offensive then "I love my rescue dog" if you really look at it LOL). I also love to see someone loving their dog and is proud of their dog. to me, "I love my rescue dog" is no different then "I love my mutt" or "I love my [insert breed here]" its just saying that you love your dog, I see nothing wrong with that


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Hambonez said:


> I am one of those people who, when asked about my dog, will ALWAYS point out that I got him from the SPCA. I'm not trying to be holier-than-thou, or disparaging responsible breeding, but many people have the impression than dogs from shelters are "less than" dogs from breeders. I also believe many of those people wouldn't know a good breeder if the breeder's dog bit 'em on the rump, but we even get that here all the time. "I don't want to rescue because I don't want a defective dog." People fawn over Hamilton, "What a handsome dog, he's so well behaved, what a sweet dog, what a good boy... what kind of dog is he?" and I tell them he's a mutt from the SPCA. I don't think it's preachy or negative towards purebred dogs, I just think it gives my dog a chance to positively represent shelter dogs.


This!

I've had so many people fawn over my boy Jubel when they meet him and be shocked when they find out he's a rescue and was about 2 years old when I got him. Usually they are first surprised he's a rescue because he's a generally well behaved boy with a great temperament. Then they assume I got him as a puppy then and "raised him right," nope a 2 year old rescue who came home just needing a few more manners. I have no problem with people getting their dogs from breeders but the shock that my dog isn't "defective" since he ended up in a shelter "for some reason" annoys me. I've run into it enough to accept the idea is pretty pervasive. 

I have nothing against breeders or people who get their dogs from responsible breeders. I'm smack dab in the middle here. No plans to ever get a dog from a breeder myself as I know I can find what I want at the shelter but no animosity towards those who do go to breeders for whatever reason they want. I dislike the rescue people who think all breeding is horrible, I also dislike the people who think all dogs in shelters are there due to some fault of their own. There is a HUGE middle ground between these extreme opinions.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm not offended by bumper stickers saying "I love my mutt!" Or "I love my *breed goes here*!" I have two window stickers. One is an Aussie and one is a Husky. Now Bae isn't a purebred husky by any means but close enough! So just because it looks like a husky sticker doesn't make me a breedist snob. I know a lot of people who come in with their mixes and pick up whatever breed sticker is closest to their pup. 

I'm way more offended by stickers saying "Don't shop, adopt!" But in the scheme of things... I should be watching the road and not people's stickers. XD

The only time I'm uber offended about my purebred or mix breed dog is when people get in my face about it. "Why did you get a purebred dog when dogs are dying in shelters?!" "Why did you adopt a dog?! He has terrible issues!" Now everyone around me is either super judgy about Pepper being from a breeder or Bae being this horrible animal from AC. Can't win around here...


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

> Now everyone around me is either super judgy about Pepper being from a breeder and Bae being this horrible animal from AC. Can't win around here...


LOL, worst of both worlds---snobs from every side!


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Willowy said:


> LOL, worst of both worlds---snobs from every side!


But actually. >:|

It's either I made a bad choice about getting a little fuzz ball from a breeder- who KILLS shelter dogs with her bare hands- or Bae eats a bed and we all have to try and throw him out. Eek!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

TheOtherCorgi said:


> Rude!
> 
> I guess for me personally I get the impression that alot of people who do rescue do this too...the circle jerking, I mean. I wouldn't have put it that way, except for that's how you described it. But, you're right, it is what it is.
> 
> ...


What exactly what rude? You pointed out a post I guess you thought proved your point but it didn't? I'm sorry. 

There sure are people who circle jerk over rescue. That was hardly the point. Sometimes I feel like I'm taking crazy pills when I spell something out as plain as day and people STILL want to circle jerk over it. The point was, none of that happened here so I don't know why people WANT to squabble about it in an environment where it isn't happening. 

..Bumper stickers offend your delicate sensibilities? Seriously? I don't even. 

Again, no one in rescue or who supports rescue took any thing out on any one here. This garbage literally all started when someone said they will always rescue because they feel they should because x reasons. It was, and has continued to be, people who go the breeder route WANTING to argue about why they HAVE to go to a breeder when no one cares or told them to do otherwise. This is a dog forum where people are relatively educated in their options and make decisions based on such education, not a bull pit of extremes.

ETA: Reflecting on this further, I am really confused what you think I've been saying here. When I say "no one" guilted any one into rescuing, that "no one" obviously includes myself. At no point in this thread did I say any thing beyond "I get my dogs from rescue" so it's interesting yet again to see where the assumptions come from.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

MaDeuce said:


> Actually, she is not the only one feeling that way.
> 
> http://www.naiaonline.org/articles/article/guilt-purebred-dog-owners-can-play


Ok, so... more than one person is making rude assumptions based on a bumper sticker?



OwnedbyACDs said:


> because its true. I don't have "I love my rescue dog" on my truck ... I have "I love my ACD"  because that's what they are, rescued or not.


Ok. You have no idea why that person has a "I love my rescue dog" bumper sticker. You don't know what is "true" or not, so any ascribing of motive that you do is a projection or an assumption. IT'S A BUMPER STICKER, not a treatise.


----------



## Emmett (Feb 9, 2013)

I've had two purebred dogs, a reputably bred French Bulldog and a BYB Keeshond purchased by my parents when I had no say in the matter, and various rescue muttly-mutts. I'm not disputing other's stories, but I have yet to get ANY guilt trips about buying from a breeder. People offhandedly mentioned that I could've adopted, but when I explained my reasoning (loved the breed, tons of possible health issues, needed something guaranteed to meet size restrictions, etc) it satisfied them. On the other hand I am consistently dealing with snobbish judgmental attitudes from those with specific breeds (whether reputably purchased or not) about the unsuitability/questionable nature of rescues in general. 

For instance, I belong to a training club where the majority of members are heavily involved in the dog world, sport, conformation and work, and by and large my mutts are regarded as "less"...in fact I am one of the few members who has mostly mutts. Many times I've been told that "when I get more serious into competition I'll pick a breed" and it is readily apparent that the dogs I bring to any level of class have lower expectations put upon them by those with "real" dogs. Not only that I cannot tell you how many times people have interacted with my well-behaved mutts and still insisted that rescues are always questionable and really hit or miss. I've met tons of dogs and have yet to see more "soundness" in purebreds vs rescues. 

I'm not sharing this to condemn those with breeds that they love, just to point out to those railing against "rescue people" that JUST AS MANY elitist/breedist people exist on the other end of the spectrum. Personally, I just cannot understand getting bent out of shape based on what other people do, say or think. Seriously, who the heck cares if some rescue nut job wants to lay a guilt trip on you about buying? Smile, nod your head, turn around and forget about them. Heck, I train with people who think less of my dogs because they are rescues and still don't let it bother me because it literally has ZERO impact on me and mine when I step out of class. To get bent over a freaking bumper sticker, etc speaks more to your own personal issues than anything about "breeder vs rescue."


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

TheOtherCorgi said:


> How many people drive around with an "I LOVE MY BREEDER DOG" bumper sticker? Because that's what alot of people who rescue do...it's how they define themselves. At least they've done this one good deed. It doesn't matter what attributes the dog has as long as it came from a rescue.


Yeah, how dare people be proud of their dog and their good deed. They saved a life and have an animal they love, what's not to be proud of? Most people here seem to believe getting a rescue pup means likely dealing with health and behavioural issues, but they _shouldn't_ be proud of putting that extra work to save their dog? I could have saved myself a lot of money, time and heartache by just getting a puppy, but I wanted to do a good deed so I got a rescue pup and stuck it out through some pretty serious behavioural problems. Its definitely paid off and we're both much better off for the match. I'm far from the only one on this board who's done that. Why shouldn't we be proud of the sacrifice we made to better another being's life and the fantastic progress they've made?

Why is it taboo for them to guilt you about choosing a breeder dog but totally okay for you to tell them they shouldn't be proud of their choice?


----------



## Jmc1985 (Nov 27, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> It's a bumper sticker that says 'I love my rescue dogs'... Why are we getting all bent out of shape over that? I put that on a level of 'If it's not a ______, it's just a dog.' Or 'My ________ is smarter than your honor student' (fill in breeds here)
> 
> I love when people love their dog.


^^This. I don't understand all the animosity over this thread. What's important is that people love their dogs and make them fit into their family; it doesn't matter if they are someone else's ideal dog or not because it's not theirs so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I think that people in general need to learn when to share an opinion and when to just shut up.

If someone goes out and buys a dog from a pet store or an online "puppy mall" type of website and that pup is almost certainly from a mill, then yes, educate that new owner so that they don't do it again. But if they got the dog from a shelter or rescue or Craigslist rehoming post, or if they bought from a good breeder, then there is absolutely no need for you to comment on that dog's quality or where it came from. Compliment the dog in front of you and move the hell on.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Crantastic said:


> I think that people in general need to learn when to share an opinion and when to just shut up.
> 
> If someone goes out and buys a dog from a pet store or an online "puppy mall" type of website and that pup is almost certainly from a mill, then yes, educate that new owner so that they don't do it again. But if they got the dog from a shelter or rescue or Craigslist rehoming post, or if they bought from a good breeder, then there is absolutely no need for you to comment on that dog's quality or where it came from. Compliment the dog in front of you and move the hell on.


Seriously. I feel like there are already SO MANY mills and BYB's to contend with that 'rescue vs reputable breeder' should be the last thing argued about by the dog community. Both are good, legitimate choices. One may work for some where the other doesn't, but both are perfectly fine and do not support bad breeders and find dogs homes. 

Wins for everybody.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

For me, it would depend on the breed I'm looking at. I love Clumber spaniels. With their heavy bodies, it's important for me to get a well bred one to lessen the chance of issues with their hips. This goes for any breed known for hip problems. Same goes for Cavaliers. They can have heart issues so I'd want one from a breeder. 

I've had mostly purebred dogs that came from rescue or shelters.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

sassafras said:


> Ok, so... more than one person is making rude assumptions based on a bumper sticker?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. You have no idea why that person has a "I love my rescue dog" bumper sticker. You don't know what is "true" or not, so any ascribing of motive that you do is a projection or an assumption. IT'S A BUMPER STICKER, not a treatise.


Huh? How is that post offensive? I did notice you didn't quote the entire post, just what you deemed as offensive, here is the rest of the post below:



> But I for one did read a fair amount of bitterness in Willowy's posts, maybe not intentionally toward anyone here, but toward people who "look the other way." Like I said, I get it, I also live in a rural area that HAS no shelter (the nearest ones are almost an hour away) and that witnesses a good amount of dumped dogs. If I can catch them I take them to the shelters. yes they are kill shelters and yess they will likely be PTS because there aren't enough people adopting out.
> 
> do I feel guilty for doing this? no! and I don't think I should, because I am doing the right thing. because I have played the bleeding heart and taken dogs in that "no one else would want" before (Yumi is one example) who (honestly) ended up resenting because they are NOT a fit for this household and I am not "stuck" with them.


I was SAYING that those "I love my [insert thing here]" stickers aren't offensive, nor do they mean that they think they are "holier then thou" about anything. I have fostered And rescued a fair amount of dogs AND horses, and while I always introduce rescue as an option for ppl looking for a pet (if a puppy might not be a good fit for whatever reason) in no way do I ever shove it down a person's throat ... Ever.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Huh? How is that post offensive? I did notice you didn't quote the entire post, just what you deemed as offensive, here is the rest of the post below:


I didn't deem any of your post "offensive," nor did I say your post was offensive.  

I disagreed with you saying "because it's true," because I didn't agree that what you had quoted immediately preceding saying "because it's true" was true. Since that was the relevant statement of the post that I was replying to, I quoted it.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I will always spend money on a dog from a source that has put their heart and soul into that dog, and who show thru their actions that one of their goals to make lives better for dog's in general beyond that one dog.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Never any "designer breed" breeders.

I tried rescuing a GSD/PYR mix but that rescue never gotten back with me so I went with a referred breeder from a family we know with Roman.
We will go back with the breeder again for Roman is paired beautifully with us as a family from temperament testing from the breeder.

And he is as healthy as can be.
No regrets.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Keechak said:


> I will always spend money on a dog from a source that has put their heart and soul into that dog, and who show thru their actions that one of their goals to make lives better for dog's in general beyond that one dog.


So you'd support rescues and breeders then? Because that's also the goal of a responsible rescue.

That being said, I keep meaning to purchase a puppy from a breeder, but I never get around to it because these darned rescues have overrun my house! Not to mention that two of the breeders I've been following have recently lost some of their breeding dogs at a young age to horrible cancers. These are COE, health tested, conformation and performance dogs where lots of time, money, effort & research have gone into perfecting the breed, and... still this happens.

Now, THAT being said, I think y'all have all gone a little nutty on this thread. Seriously. As long as dogs ultimately have a good, loving home, I care not where they were obtained. Sticker your car until your heart's content, but just take care of your dog(s). All I'm saying.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Hambonez said:


> I am one of those people who, when asked about my dog, will ALWAYS point out that I got him from the SPCA. I'm not trying to be holier-than-thou, or disparaging responsible breeding, but many people have the impression than dogs from shelters are "less than" dogs from breeders. I also believe many of those people wouldn't know a good breeder if the breeder's dog bit 'em on the rump, but we even get that here all the time. "I don't want to rescue because I don't want a defective dog." People fawn over Hamilton, "What a handsome dog, he's so well behaved, what a sweet dog, what a good boy... what kind of dog is he?" and I tell them he's a mutt from the SPCA. I don't think it's preachy or negative towards purebred dogs, I just think it gives my dog a chance to positively represent shelter dogs.


I don't see anything wrong with doing this at all.  

I see a lot of people use that line as a mechanism for explaining bad behavior though which can be kind of annoying. My step-moms Daschund mix barks and barks and barks and barks at strangers. He can be quite nippy too. "Oh he's a rescue dog" is her automatic excuse for this behavior. I HATE that... it completely does not give rescue dogs a good name, at all, and most people are probably thinking "oh god, I'll never rescue a dog" after seeing him lunging and barking, lol. But in the house he's a great little dog, a little lover, great with all of us, etc. But I HATE when my stepmom throws out the "he's a rescue" card. 

I will say I don't think I've ever had anyone say "Oh he's from an AKC breeder and has champion parents" etc etc but I heard gazillions of people say their dog is a rescue as kind of a houlier-than-thou thing. But obviously there are a lot that are not, like you were saying, I don't mind when people are simply trying to spread the good message of showing how great rescue dogs can be! Honestly 95% of the public would probably be perfectly happy with a nice dog from a rescue. So I really think it's a wonderful thing to encourage. I probably would never encourage most people I encounter to go to a breeder, but if anyone were to ask, I'd explain my reasons why *I* want it/prefer it.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

sassafras said:


> I didn't deem any of your post "offensive," nor did I say your post was offensive.
> 
> I disagreed with you saying "because it's true," because I didn't agree that what you had quoted immediately preceding saying "because it's true" was true. Since that was the relevant statement of the post that I was replying to, I quoted it.


What? It's not true that they are ACD's? I have an "I love my ACD " sticker because that's what they are ... Rescue or not, lol.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Does it really matter where you got your dog? A mutt, a purebred. To some it does not matter because all they want is a dog, to others it matters because they want a dog to do a certain job. 

Rescues sometimes make it very hard and turn people down Those people will just go elsewhere and buy from wherever. Some people are over their limit and will not go to a shelter for fear of being found out and will go to wherever they can purchase that so wanted dog/puppy. 

JFK jr did not go around bragging about his purebred dog. He often let people think the dog was a mutt from a shelter. He did not want that breed to become popular because he owned one. Kudos to him. 

Not all rural people are afraid to spend money on a good dog. I have seen people who looked like they do not have 2cents spend more on their dog than someone who looks like a walking money bag. 

Dogs are dying daily but to me where are the owners of that dog. Stray dogs are not born with collars on them. When I get an animal it is for life. I would try my hardest to find a place that allowed dogs. I did not get rid of my dogs/cats just because I was going to have children. 

I love my dogs so don't hate me for where I got my dogs.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Jacksons Mom said:


> I will say I don't think I've ever had anyone say "Oh he's from an AKC breeder and has champion parents" etc etc but I heard gazillions of people say their dog is a rescue as kind of a houlier-than-thou thing.


I've heard people brag on where they got their purebred dogs. I also repeatedly get to hear from a guy I know who breeds dachshunds how my dog wouldn't be able to participate in XYZ local dachshund thing, because he isn't a purebred dachshund. I'm really sick of that one, but I just smile and say I know, but he's a great dog and we love him, whatever he is. 

Name the subgroup, there are weirdos and extremists and elitist and holier-than-thou representatives!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a button that says "Doxie mama" and it means I LITERALLY GAVE BIRTH TO DACHSHUNDS. Who is more dedicated than me now?


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I have a button that says "Doxie mama" and it means I LITERALLY GAVE BIRTH TO DACHSHUNDS. Who is more dedicated than me now?


But were they *rescue* Dachshunds?


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

What kind of "XYZ" is he talking about? Lol because I would come back with "well luckily there is a plethora of events for mutts as well."


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Hambonez said:


> I've heard people brag on where they got their purebred dogs. I also repeatedly get to hear from a guy I know who breeds dachshunds how my dog wouldn't be able to participate in XYZ local dachshund thing, because he isn't a purebred dachshund. I'm really sick of that one, but I just smile and say I know, but he's a great dog and we love him, whatever he is.
> 
> Name the subgroup, there are weirdos and extremists and elitist and holier-than-thou representatives!


Ugh, annoying people. Wtf is wrong with people? lol.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

RabbleFox said:


> But were they *rescue* Dachshunds?


Rescued straight from my loins.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I have a button that says "Doxie mama" and it means I LITERALLY GAVE BIRTH TO DACHSHUNDS. Who is more dedicated than me now?


But are you a good breeder or a BYB?


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

luv mi pets said:


> But are you a good breeder or a BYB?


She's neither. They were rescued from her loins and then presented to Shambles for proper training. He'll teach them everything they need to know.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

luv mi pets said:


> But are you a good breeder or a BYB?


I don't have insurance so BYB.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

RabbleFox said:


> She's neither. They were rescued from her loins and then presented to Shambles for proper training. He'll teach them everything they need to know.


rofl, I just spit coffee on the keyboard.


----------



## seta (Oct 8, 2013)

I think I'll be getting a young adult re-home from online (kijiji) OR going to an excellent breeder. I do not want to deal with the hoop jumping that is rescue in this area. The most important thing is that I just "click" with the dog. I just KNOW "that's my dog". 

My uncle and aunt had this ACD mix dog that was around 4 years old. My uncle didn't like it so they were just going to "take it out back". They didn't want to pay the $40 dollars it takes to give a dog to the local SPCA. Sooooo I took the dog into the SPCA (he was a very sweet dog but did NOT mesh with me or my family). Since then- even though I explained the situation to the people running the place- I can no longer adopt a dog from them...  I was blacklisted.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah some local rescues here are A - holes as well. In fact many are, I don't understand why they think they have to be this way ... It doesn't help anyone, not the animals or the potential adopters. 

I hate it when ppl take cattle dog or cattle dog mixes to the shelters, because there is a huge influx of them here (them and pit bulls and pit mixes) neither of which are easy to find a home out here


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Yeah some local rescues here are A - holes as well. In fact many are, I don't understand why they think they have to be this way ... It doesn't help anyone, not the animals or the potential adopters.
> 
> I hate it when ppl take cattle dog or cattle dog mixes to the shelters, because there is a huge influx of them here (them and pit bulls and pit mixes) neither of which are easy to find a home out here


We've had a random influx of ACD's here recently for some reason. I typically don't see them but the last couple weeks 4-5 have popped up in our petfinder listings.


----------



## HayleyMarie (Dec 22, 2008)

I've had pretty much nothing put breeder dogs, now in saying that one dog of mine that passed away was a private rescue/re-home that I planned to get healthy and then find her a new home. Vet check comes around and it turns out she had a sever heart defect so she ended staying with me until she passes away 7 months later from a heart attack. I loved that dog, but she defiantly was not the dog for me.

I will always get my dogs from breeders, unless I decide down the road to rescue an older Pit bull, which is in the plans. I live in a rural area so the nearest rescue (SPCA) is over an hour away and there is no way that they would give me a dog because Panzer and is a breeding prospect and he will be kept intact for the rest of his life. So an older pit bull will be coming from a re-home probably off Kijiji.

I have no issues with rescues, I would love to get a dog from a rescue one day, but in saying that I am very specific on what I want in a dog/breed. There is no way I would find a well bred Boerboel in a rescue anywhere near me. And well bred in the key for me when it comes to his breed as temperament and health issues are rampant in the breed because of BYB, thankfully there is not a lot of them, but a good breeding is willing to take their pups back. When it comes to my terriers. Again I want a specific temperament. And again It will be hard to find what I want in a rescue. When the day comes when I just want a pet, then yes maybe I will rescue. 

And for the bumper sticker thing. I have a bumper sticker on my window of a Westie.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

MonicaBH said:


> So you'd support rescues and breeders then? Because that's also the goal of a responsible rescue.


That is a correct assumption.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

ireth0 said:


> We've had a random influx of ACD's here recently for some reason. I typically don't see them but the last couple weeks 4-5 have popped up in our petfinder listings.


There is always tons and tons of them here, I guess they are a popular breed down here (that and Aussies / mixes Nd BC's / mixes) its sad cause most of them are owner turn ins


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Keechak said:


> That is a correct assumption.


Figured as much, but just wanted to clarify.


----------



## MaDeuce (Sep 5, 2013)

When I tell MaDeuces story everyone says "Thanks for Rescuing her." Even though I don't personally consider her a rescue.
I am in contact with her previous owner and consider her a friend. 

I am very thankful that I got Ma for free but I don't think I would call her a Rescue. Her owner re-homed her with me because it was the rational thing to do since the two females no longer got along with each other. Yeah, she was banged up and miserable but it was the right thing and she thought of what was best for the dogs. It was easier to re-home the Mal into a working home instead of rehoming the Pit Bull.

Now Gizmo on the other hand, I do consider a Rescue. 
His story is heartbreaking. Abused, on the street for weeks, re-homed and two days later on craigslist because his new owners could not handle him...he was out of his mind and most likely fought for food to survive and now, half a year after being adopted out he was surrendered back to the Rescue and he is back in my care and while we truly thought we would have to PTS him due to those seizures, it turns out he has not had a single one yet- he is a true Rescue. 

Some people even call it an "adoption" when buying from breeders. I don't know their reasons. Maybe it makes them feel better about themselves. All I know is that I personally prefer to keep buying and also prefer my dogs to be my personal property for legal reasons. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> There is always tons and tons of them here, I guess they are a popular breed down here (that and Aussies / mixes Nd BC's / mixes) its sad cause most of them are owner turn ins


Yea, they're a prime breed for people biting off more than they can chew, unfortunately. They're such gorgeous dogs but people don't realize the true amount of exercise and mental stimulation they NEED on a regular basis. 

I'd love to put them on my list of possibles but I know I'm not the right home, unfortunately.


----------



## seta (Oct 8, 2013)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Yeah some local rescues here are A - holes as well. In fact many are, I don't understand why they think they have to be this way ... It doesn't help anyone, not the animals or the potential adopters.
> 
> I hate it when ppl take cattle dog or cattle dog mixes to the shelters, because there is a huge influx of them here (them and pit bulls and pit mixes) neither of which are easy to find a home out here


I wasn't going to be burdened with a dog that wasn't the right fit AGAIN (I love my current dog a lot but she is not MY dog... if you know what I mean). There are also not a massive amount of ACD/mixes where I am. 

It was either a shot to the head or have a chance (however slight) to find a good home.


----------



## 3's a Charm (Oct 17, 2013)

We have had wonderful experiences with our rescue dogs (all mutts). Two came from our local animal control and one was a stray we found running down the middle of a busy road. They have been healthy, sane and beautiful. With such good dogs who need a home, I doubt we would ever go to a breeder. 

The only time I would consider (actually insist on) a dog from a breeder is if we were wanting a purebred dog from one of the more powerful breeds. My dh LOVES Staffordshire bull terriers and German Shepherds. I love Dobermans. If I ever had my heart set on a purebred of those types I would want to get one from a good breeder.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

ACDs are great dogs but they aren't for everyone. I will admit that.


----------



## MaDeuce (Sep 5, 2013)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> ACDs are great dogs but they aren't for everyone. I will admit that.


That goes for every breed... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hellocat (May 13, 2013)

If I were to get my dream breed, gsd, I would go thru a breeder. I almost got our first dog from a breeder, simply because the rescue process was so ridiculous. If I hadn't gotten the call when we did, we probably would have wound up with a breeder dog by summer. I'm so glad we got our little rescue girl, but I can understand people getting discouraged. It took the rescue almost two months to get back to me and reply to an email or application.


----------



## seta (Oct 8, 2013)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> ACDs are great dogs but they aren't for everyone. I will admit that.


Shed wayyyy too effing much! If I wanted hair balls for lunch....


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

My next personal dog will be from a responsible breeder. I expect my fiancé's next dog (which I'll live with and will probably come before MY next dog) to be a rescue. I'm wholly supportive of good rescues, good shelters, AND good breeders. 

I think good breeders offer benefits to puppy buyers that you can't get from a rescue or shelter. You could probably argue the opposite as well. The benefits I'm looking forward to next time around - a well-socialized puppy with a rather predictable adult size, health, and temperament, selected for me by someone who knows the puppies well - are best fulfilled by a responsible breeder.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

seta said:


> Shed wayyyy too effing much! If I wanted hair balls for lunch....


Only during spring and fall. I just run a broom around the house daily and brush them a lot ... The shed ender is our best friend.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

As long as Lars and Ocean's breeder is producing dogs, I will have one from her. 

No rescue would even look at me as an adopter because I have **gasp** two intact dogs. A friend of mine just went through this as a potential foster home for a New England base rescue organization. She has an intact male rottweiler and she does IPO and French Ring Sport with him...turned down because he was intact. They told her they would approve her the minute he was neutered. She told them that wasn't going to happen any time soon.


----------



## MaDeuce (Sep 5, 2013)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Only during spring and fall. I just run a broom around the house daily and brush them a lot ... The shed ender is our best friend.


I doubt they are shedding more than GSD's or Huskies LOL

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

MaDeuce said:


> I doubt they are shedding more than GSD's or Huskies LOL
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No, no they don't lol, one of our dogs is a shepherd mix and she sheds CONSTANTLY, black balls of fur everywhere. All the time. 

ACDs are actually not bad, even Josefina, whose coat is incorrect doesn't shed as my h as our shepherd mix.


----------

